# IUI Girls TTC Part 205



## Martha Moo

New home ladies

Happy Chatting

sending lots of     

Love Emxx


----------



## Guest

Morning Zuri - hope the appointment goes well.

Hip hip horray its friday!! and i have no wedding this weekend so can enoy it too   Going to friends house to drink a bottle of red wine and numb my af pains.   
Have lovely weekends xxxxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all yiiiippppeee its Crunchie day   

Zuri - All the very best with your appointment let us know how you get on x

Gembow - You enjoy your weekend lovely and I hope AF will be kinder to you x

Lou - Please pass on my congrats to KP i hope they are both fit and well.  How are you lovely x

Julie & Sammy - So sad to hear you wont be on the thread anymore but I will keep in touch with you via ******** all the very best to the both of you you are both very lovely kind people xx

Sue - Hi lovely how are you.  Got on your DH work colleague for telling his boss what he thinks - he shouldn't of asked    any nice plans for the weekend? xx

And morning to everyone else xx

Love Kat x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zuri hope you report back after your meeting hun...

Gembow have a large glass of red for me  

Kat I am fine hun, DH is back today can't wait to see him hope your ok?

Morning all


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - I bet you cant have you any nice plans for the weekend apart from spending some quality time together s


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat just chilling out and buying stuff I will need soon  How about you?



Züri said:


> Hi
> 
> Right been for the scan to see the effects of the down regging, he said all looked as it should but I am really confused, when i had the scan the other week he said I didn't have many eggs and I would be lucky to produce 5, i was gutted but also confused how he knew this, anyway today he did another scan and he said i had 8 eggs, much better than he thought and that its all improved, so I am confused, I didn't realise he'd see the actual eggs at this scan, I thought the stimming drugs were to help produce more eggs and they would know how many after! anyway he says there are 8 there and i should hopefully get 6 - 8. So anyway because of this he has reduced my drugs fro 150 Menopur to 75 and still on 150 Gonal F, hopefully that means we'll save a bit of money. I'll be going in for egg collection round Mon 26th/Tues 27th Jn, will start stimming next Tuesday evening, which is good news as in-laws leave Tuesday evening
> 
> Happier knowing i have a more eggs but still baffled as to the whole process of how he knew, i need to do some more reading up I think
> 
> Lou at your scan after down regging were you told how many eggs you had?
> 
> Z
> x


Zuri they should have been able to see how many follicles you had, if you look at this http://www.fertilityconnect.com/follicular_tracking.htm the black holes as I call them are follicles and each contain an egg, so he must have counted your follicles on each ovary to get to 8, they need to be 14mm or above to have a nice big fat juicy egg in so GFG (Grow follies grow) for Zuri     hope this makes sense, any more q's let me know hun


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - Got my friends birthday party tomorrow and out with friends for sunday lunch so a nice weekend planned really.  Enjoy your time looking for bit lovely - gosh little one will be here before you know it x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah thanks hun, I know makes you realise when others like KP, Leech and Amanda have had their little ones...

OH yes your party try and get some pics on ******** so I can have a look MOnday x


----------



## waitingpatiently

Afternoon all

Just popping in quickly, nothing to report except had some twinges today ope it's follies growing DH thinks I imagine everything, I just think I am more aware of what is happening in my body, anyhow it's probably wind or something 
Sue – "Waitingpatiently – my clinic always said the only thing I could do to improve my chances was to think positively!  Keep it up!" I'm trying I really am today is definitely a good day, am looking forward to my scan on Monday, will report the outcome.

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## ❣Audrey

ahhh found you all again! xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

afternoon all 
hope u r all well


----------



## ❣Audrey

You could try the cycle buddies threads hun - there is always some support on those xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

I am ok thanks - just chilling out for a bit and sorting out some pictures of my cats that I took this morning!  How are you chick? xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Yeah they still wont do anything for me at the moment - not really sure where we are headed right now - I have just been taking some time out to concentrate on my photography and try and take my mind off the waiting xxx  It's been that cold here too! xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

chick - yeah it is NHS - they keep changing the goalposts for us  xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

I know! I think I am so used to it now I just take it into my stride xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

I've lost 50lbs so far so not a small amount to lose - I haven't fallen naturally in a long time so I don't relaly know what our chances are now tbh  xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

I know - it doesn't seem fair does it - I think in my mind I have given up on getting help from them - it's been so long for us now and I hate to say it but I think I have started to give up hope and think about moving on xxx


----------



## Fi 1

Hello Ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining in, my name is Fiona and we have male factor infertility we have had one failed attempt at icsi last year and now going for iui which was suggested by our consultant, but unfortunatly I dont know much about iui  I would really appreciate it if anyone could give me some more info?


Fi


----------



## Fi 1

Hi Zuri


Hi Bee Bee,  I was in the same sort of position last year and got my bmi to exactly 29 bmi so only just go t it down, I know its really depressing, but i'm not sure how strict your clinic would be as I was worrying like mad at my nhs seminar waiting for them to weigh me and they didn't they just took my word for it that I was the right weight,  i'm not saying you should lie or anything but maybe its all a bit more flexible than we think or the fact that they cant be bothered.    What is your bmi at the moment?  I had to go on an extreme diet to loose my weight where I just had liquid only, maybe thats an extreme option if your anything like me and will power alone cant do it.

Fi x


----------



## ❣Audrey

I have been on those diets twice now - and the weight does come off, but I have been trying to lose weight for so long and with the PCOS it is so hard.  They always weigh me so I can't get away with that! My BMI is currently 34 so a way to go yet!

How are you getting on? xxx


----------



## Fi 1

The liquid diets are really horrible arnt they!! yukkk

I am again JUST within the limits my bmi it 29.7 so really only just, but hopefully if I can manage to shift a few more pounds then i'll be able to get iui on the nhs. 

x


----------



## ❣Audrey

aw you should be fine hun! IUI is ok - did you say you have had ICSI already? xxx


----------



## Fi 1

Hi

Yeah we had a failed attempt at icsi in May last year,  its weird i'm still finding it quite hard to deal with some days! what treatments have you had so far hun?


----------



## ❣Audrey

I have had 5 rounds of OI and one round of IUI that was abandoned due to poor response.  It is hard - these things hit you when you least expect it and sometimes when you think you're over it it can still hit you xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Züri said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I feel a bit lost on FF, I like this thread because you are all so friendly but feel I should also find another suitable thread seeing as I am now doing IVF, I am on the tubal factors (Hydro Chicks Chit Chat) seeing as I had tube problems but there is rarely anyone on there, i want to keep coming back here but also want to find a place to get advice re IVF but there doesn't seem to be a generic chat thread on the IVF boards like this unless I am just not able to find it, anyone know where else I could go? As much as i use other forums I still find this FF forum hard to navigate - maybe its the shear volume of posts which makes it a bit of a complex maze of threads!
> 
> xx


Zuri join this thread it's all the ladies going through tx now http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170801.270


----------



## waitingpatiently

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone is well, been to the clinic for progression scan this morning, I have responded extremely well to the Clomid, but they have said there may be too many to go ahead, will find out this afternoon, I've had twinges all weekend which I thought were in my imagination, buit apparantly it is the follies growing, so I have 1 on the left at 19mm, 3 on the right 16, 10, 8mm, my lining is at 8.5mm, I've been feeling so positive even dreamt of taking the test and having two lines come up pathetic isn't it.  Any way they have taken a blood test and will check the results with the consultant this afternoon his decision is final.  I feel like   but need to stay positive until they call.

xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

good luck chick xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Bee_bee said:


> good luck chick xxx


Thanks, have a feeling I'm going to need it!!! 

Forgot to say if all ok, will be basted Wednesday.


----------



## Kathryne

morning ladies hope you are all OK xx

Waitingpatiently - I hope you get that call soon and I   that everything will be fine for you. Sending you lots and lots of   for Wednesday xx

Lou - Hi hun how are you? did you have a good weekend with DH? xx

Bee - Morning lovely feels like I haven't spoken to you in ages - hope you are OK xx  I start my diet on Wed I'm going to a local Rosemary Coneley class who do a salsa exercise class afterwards - I'm kinda looking forward to it.

Fi 1 - Welcome to this thread I am sure you will get all your questions answered on here xx

And a BIG hi to everyone else

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Waitingpatiently - I hope they go ahead with basting       

Kat I am fine thanks hun fab weekend how about you?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - Had a great one to the party was fab - I have come to work for a rest


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat do you have any pics?


----------



## ❣Audrey

Glad you had a good party Kat - I really should go and get ready for work lol! xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - I have on my phone as I forgot my camera so I will try and download some.

Bee - hope work goes OK today.  i just wanna go home and chill out really don't feel like working today.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh that would be good Kat


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi Ladies

Thanks for your positive thoughts, unfortunately the clinic have just caled to say I can not proceed, the blood results shows there are 4 eggs there which could all fertilize, so it's game over for me until next month.  I am absolutely gutted, really thought this one would be the one.

  

Good luck to all of you on your cycles this month.

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

So sorry to hear that get having lots of BMS and hope that you catch out naturally


----------



## Dona-Marie

so sorry waitingpatienly 

been for my scan today i ave 2 leading follies 1 at 18mm and 1 at 25mm and my lining was 7mm so basting wednesday for me


----------



## waitingpatiently

Good luck Donna, I really hope it works for you


----------



## waitingpatiently

Leicesterlou said:


> So sorry to hear that get having lots of BMS and hope that you catch out naturally


They said not to, apparantly there is too greater chance of all four fertilising and said if that happened the pregnancy would not be able to continue.

xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

i was hoping and   that ur scan would be good so we could do the 2ww madness together


----------



## Leicesterlou

waitingpatiently said:


> Leicesterlou said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear that get having lots of BMS and hope that you catch out naturally
> 
> 
> 
> They said not to, apparantly there is too greater chance of all four fertilising and said if that happened the pregnancy would not be able to continue.
> 
> xx
Click to expand...

Oh right shame about that hun 

Dona good luck for Wednesday


----------



## waitingpatiently

I know, when I was reading your diary it looked like we would have been cycle buddies, hopefully next month will be our month.  It just feels like it's never going to happen, don't want to be at work just want to go home and feel sorry for myself.


----------



## Dona-Marie

go home put ur feet up and eat the biggest bar of chocolate u can find 
thankyou leicesterlou


----------



## Dona-Marie

sorry to be a pain in the    but i ave a question my leading follie is 25mm i take my trigger shot 2nite and baste on wed  wont i lose that larger one or do they stop growing when u ovulate


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon ladies

waitingpatiently - so sorry to hear that your cycle has been cancelled this month, maybe we could be cycle buddies next month.  I agree with dona-marie - go home and treat yourself to something nice   

dona-marie - even if the on follie which is 25mm at the moment does go, you still have the other one which is 18mm which by wed will be just perfect for basting.  all the very best for wed lovely   

Well I am hoping that my cycle is getting back to a bit of normality after our last treatment.  Last month AF turned up on day 19    but I am now on CD22 hopefully it will get back to day 28 before starting our last IUI


----------



## Leicesterlou

Dona they stop and the trigger will release a nice big juicy egg from your follicle watch this video to give you an idea http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7447942.stm


----------



## Dona-Marie

thank you ill watch the video


----------



## waitingpatiently

Dona-Marie said:


> sorry to be a pain in the   but i ave a question my leading follie is 25mm i take my trigger shot 2nite and baste on wed wont i lose that larger one or do they stop growing when u ovulate


Donna

The trigger shot stops the bodies natural ovulation, so you'll ovulate at the correct time for the insemination. Good luck


----------



## waitingpatiently

Kat would love to be cycle buddies, 

I've calmed down now still at work though, however I'd rather not risk falling pregnant and not being able to continue with so many, although I am sure they wouldn't have all fertilized but have to remind myself these people are professionals and know what they are talking about.

AF due arounf 30th Jan, so hopefully can start again then, should hear from the cons by the end of the week to find out what the next step is, they mentioned putting me on another drug instead of Clomid, that can be controlled more easily.

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Kathryne

waitingpatiently - the end of the month is not that far away lovely, I do know how you feel though.  Hopefully next time it will work for us


----------



## ❣Audrey

Donna - good luck for wednesday.

Waiting - I had a friend who was in the same situation as you.  Clinic told her not to have BMS but she was naughty and did and fell with twins  xxx


----------



## Guest

af has left the building but more pleased shes gone as the last few cycles ive had i have got thrush with the af - its been awful.     Not sure if im supposed to call the clinic to say she arrived or not cant remember what they said.  

Waiting patiently - sorry to here it was cancelled this month!! I dont understand why you cant keep going naturally though surely the chances of all 4 fertilizing  are slim, do you think its the dr's being over paranoid?? I havent got to the drugs stage yet so a bit clueless on this! 
Hello every1 else xxxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Morning ladies

Thanks for all your support I have slept on it and contemplated and come to this conclusion at least I know I have fertile eggs and now feel really positive and   this year is our year.

Gembow - Glad AF has left you now hope it's third time lucky for you.

Kat - I hope and pray next month is the month for us both I have a good feeling.

Donna - Good luck tommorow lots of  

Hello to anyone I missed

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies how are you all today? xx

Gembow - Not usre if your clinic is the same but I have always had to ring them on day 1 of my AF then I have had my scans on CD8-10.  Glad to hear you are feeling better lovely  

Waitingpatiently - I agree with they way you are thinking and i am sure it will be your turn soon   

Donna - All the very best for tomorrow lovely xx

Lots of love Kat x


----------



## ❣Audrey

How is everyone today?xxx


----------



## ClaireyFairy

Hey!!  

Just thought I'd introduce myself to you lovely ladies!
I'm starting my first IUI this month and I'm not to sure what to expect emotionally.
At the moment I'm hopeful but I'm telling myself that it defo wont work as it is my first. I don't want to get myself excited and then end up devastated,   as I always do!

Any helpful hints and tips would be greatly appreciated

Claire
xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Claire

Welcome, the IUI is a breeze difficult as it is the clinic have always said a positive frame of mind works wonders, hope it's 1st time lucky for you.


----------



## ❣Audrey

Good luck Claire!

Zuri - good luck with the inlaws today! And starting stimming tonight chick woohoo!! xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Claire - Welcome to this thread I am sure you will get all your question answered on her they really are a lovely bunch.  When do you actually start have you been told yet? All the very best lovely   it works 1st time xx

Zuri - All the best starting stimming tonight at least you will have the place back to yourself.  

Hi Bee - How are you today lovely xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

* Claire * welcome to the mad house 
 * Bee * How r u 
 * Zuri * U can come to my house and tidy if u wish the dog ran in aload of mud this morining 
 * Waiting, Kat and Gem and anyone ive missed *

gave myself my trigger shot last nite has dh said i had to learn incase we have to do IVF  and it   hurt and all he kept doing was laughing at me  very  about this time at last has ive got a lot of pain in my sides and never got that with my other attemps hoping and  that this time it will work


----------



## ClaireyFairy

Thanks for all my welcomes!  

Kat, I have my first scan on the 19th at my local hospital which will be day 12 of my cycle. I usually ovulate on day 19 so I think the basting will be on Monday the 26th but not too sure. When do you usually find out the date of basting?

x


----------



## Kathryne

Dona-marie- my blooming dog did the same yesterday wouldn't of been so bad but I shampooed/cleaned the carpets on the weekend  .  

Claire - You will probably find out on the 19th, as that will be the day they will be able to see the egg/lining size. All the best lovely xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

if like like me ive got light colour carpets never again next time dark ones at the moment the dog is kissing up to me keeps looking at me sad eyes and saying please im sorry


----------



## waitingpatiently

Claire - Good luck with your appt Monday 

Kat - When are you expecting your basting to be?

Donna - Sorry your injection hurt, my DH always does mine 'cause i'm scared of needles, although the last one he did really hurt he put the needle in so slowly!!!


----------



## Kathryne

Dona-Marie - I have one just the same I always say to DH that our dog (Ben) has disney eyes and when he has done something naughty I am always won over by then  

Waitingpatiently - Hopefully the 26th Jan x


----------



## waitingpatiently

Kat, not long then, I'm estimating mine will be around 9th Feb, providing my body behaves itself this time!!

xx


----------



## Kathryne

I know how you feel last month my cycle was 19 days   hopefully this month it will get back to some kind of normality I am currently on CD23.


----------



## Dona-Marie

i think mine needs to go for walk but she might ave to wait until dh gets home it looks like rain i know that feelin my last cycle was 22 days the one b4 that was 27 days


----------



## waitingpatiently

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone is well today, Donna good luck for today!!


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all hope you are OK

Waitinpatiently - How are you today lovely  

Dona-Marie - All the best for today hun   

lots of love

Kat x


----------



## Guest

morning - just been to gym  the sun is shining and about to go and spend the afternoon at my mums having a goss.  Decided to take a day of work today, im gettong OCD with the business im so obsessed i cant sleep, the minute i get up im working till 10 at night.  I havent had sex in 3 weeks because im too tired, no wonder im not getting pg doh!!   my poor husband is so neglected.

Morning, Kat, Waitingpatiently, dona marie and everyone i havent yet said morning too.xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Zuri  - no not long til our next IUI if that fails we have been told that we are entitled to 2 IVF/ICSI's so hopefully there maybe light at the end of this tunnel!!!

Gembow - I completley understand about work/ sex life etc.... I am so tired as well but I have decided to start an diet/excercise class tonight which I'm kinda looking forward to hopefully I will shed a few pounds


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi all

Kat - I'm fine hun thanks, looking forward to AF coming  , how strange is that, I just want to get going on the next one I have no patience, even though I'm patiently waiting  

Zuri - I'm sure it will all be worth it in the end.

Gembow - That sounds like a fab day, I really don't feel like being at work this week 

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

waitingpatiently - I completely understand my AF is supposed to be due this weekend which can't come quick enough for me.  I really hope it will work for us this time lovely    

zuri - if given the option we will probably go for ICSI, not too sure how long we will have to wait if the next IUI fails hopefully it wont be too long.

I don't want to be in work this week either - never mind half way through the working week now  

xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

Kat, Waitingpatiently, Gembow, Zuri and anyone ive missed
       for those waiting for AF 
well here i go again   in a bit of pain but ok


----------



## waitingpatiently

Donna

Well done, I was in a bit of pain after the first one, but that's because my cervix was tilted, 2nd one was ok, I always have the same doctor and that's nice.

Is it exactly a two week wait, mine is always 16 days.

it works for you and some special


----------



## Kathryne

Dona-Marie - All the very best lovely I really do hope this treatment works for you


----------



## ClaireyFairy

Hey girlies!

Everyone seems to have a really good PMA, Keep it up! I have found myself to be exceptionally happy today so I made use of it and had a spring clean!  

Gembow: Your poor man! Although I'm sure my DH would enjoy a nice 3 week holiday away from the bedroom! I've always been a bit of a horny [email protected]$%h so he never gets a break! I feel very lucky that I'm probably one of the only women on FF that hasn't gotten fed up and tired of always having to do it! 

Kat: It seems that we may have our basting on the same day! Yay!  Hope your AF comes asap! x

Zuri: Well done on the Jib Jab! My DH is super scared of needles and says he wont be anywhere near me when I do mine! Hopefully I wont have to though! sending you a   and  

Donna: Wishing you all the luck in the world and some more! Here is some super duper babydust             

Hello to everybody else!  

x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies how are you all today xx

Well I started at a local Rosemary Conely diet/salsacise class last night and totally loved it!   but god my legs are a little tender today - show how unfit I had become.  Never mind I am all geared up and ready to go.

Hope everyone is well

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Just popping in quickly to say hello.  Sending you all lots of love,  & hugs.

Julie
XXX


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Zuri - I have to be honest it was really good just what i need to get me motivated to loose a good few pounds    How are you today lovely x


Hi Julie - How are you lovely x


----------



## waitingpatiently

Morning everyone, hope your all well today  

Donna lots of     for you.

Kat - Hope your well, not long now, your doing very well with your exercise, I really need to get out and do something.

Zuri - that sounds painful, I love your positive from negative!!!

Hi Claire, Julie, Gembow.

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Oh Zuri what you like, that defiantly like something i would do - hope you are OK   Hope your acupuncture goes well later  I got college tonight so i am trying to get my assignment completed!!!!

Waitingpatiently - Morning lovely how are you lovely 

xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Just dropping in - had to work all day yesterday so shattered! I hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Bee - Hope you are OK - chill out now after work and take it easy xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

I'm ok thanks chick - day off today so chilling out! How are you? xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi girlies, just dropping in to say Hi to you all

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All also just popping in say hi and also that i'm going to be posting on the IUI turned IVF thread now. I will pop in though from time to time to see how you are all getting on. Lou keep in touch and let us know how you get on with the pickled onion


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi All hope your all ok   

Zuri glad your stimms are going well but you poor thing burning your tum    When is your next scan to see those follies growing?

Louise xxx

   to all xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh exciting stuff hope those follies are growing nicely are you feeling any twinges yet?


----------



## Leicesterlou

No I;m sure you won't honey, it is still early days I remember just before EC my ovaries were touching and so I could feel them when I walked, DH always used to laugh when I would say oh ouch my ovaries, when is your expected EC?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh yes you have plently of time to feel those ovaries yet....

I had 17 follicles and got 13 eggs 7 for me and 6 for the recipient, out of these I ended up with 4 embryos had 2 put back but the other 2 were not good enough for freezing but from all this I got my little pickled onion so it just shows hun


----------



## Leicesterlou

Quality is better than quantity, I had to produce more as I egg shared, 6 is good hun, and I'm sure all good quality, try not to upset yourself by thinking too far ahead concentrate of getting big fat juicy follicles containing the eggs


----------



## Leicesterlou

Züri said:


> yes true  thanks for the encouragement x


----------



## Kathryne

Bee - I don't blame you, I would love a day chilling out never mind its Friday tomorrow xx

Hi Nickys, Harriet and Lou (I feel like the old timer on here now   )


----------



## Nicksy

Kat - I will always be popping on here to see how you are getting on honey   and I can catch up with you on ********. I am   that the IUI will work for you this time around honey - you deserve it xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Thanks Nicksy - I had a quick look at my diary from last year and it was in Feb last year that we first started looking into fertility treatment - god so much has happened since then.


----------



## Nicksy

Thats weird Kat - I was thinking this morning about what I was doing this time last year.  I was hopeful that we would have had a baby by now but you never know do you? It's scary how time moves along so quickly isn't it?

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ooooo, it's like a party with all the old friends today .

Lovely to hear from Nicksy & Harriet too.  I do think about you all often, but just don't feel that the IUI thread is right place for me now.

Nicksy - I know what you mean about thinking back a year ago, my appt last Thurs made me think back to a year ago when we were just starting our 1st tx.  .

Kat - Like you, it's over a year since we started our 1st tx.  There certainly has been a lot going on for us all since then.  

Lou - Hope you & pickled onion are doing well.  Guess your DH will be back home again tomorrow .

Zuri - Sorry to hear about you burning yourself my lovely.  .  Lots of luck for your EC honey.

Bee - .  Hope you are enjoying your day chilling.

Much the same here .... spent the morning ironing , then made some carrot & coriander soup in the slow cooker for dinner.  Need to get the dishwasher emptied & kitchen tidied next.  Just grateful to be up and about doing 'normal' things again.

Love & hugs to you all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Kathryne

hopefully this time next year we will all have little ones to look after


----------



## Dona-Marie

Afternoon all hope u r all well im still in a little pain


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Dona-marie - I really hope the pain goes soon lovely x


----------



## Kathryne

Right lovely ladies I'm off to the gym before i got to college tonight.  Have a fab evening

 love kat xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Enjoy the gym kat

Hope your pain goes soon Donna  

xxx


----------



## dyketastic

Hey ladies

I've been lurking around this thread for the last few months so thought i'd come and say hi.

I'm Dawn, 30 and DW is Michele, 33.  

We are hopefully going to start DIUI's at the Homerton in May 09   

D x


----------



## ClaireyFairy

Hey Dawn!!

Welcome!! Im about to start my first IUI this month, scary stuff but V V excited!!
Are you both having IUI's? I saw a story recently where both partners had treatment and they both got pregnant with twins! Could you imagine!! A real blessing for them but alot of hard work!!
Best of luck with your treatment
xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Morning all

Dawn welcome

Kat - Hope the Gym went well

Donna - Do hope your pain is subsiding

Well, I have been in quite a bit of pain around the area of both ovaries, don't know if it's because of the Clomid I took, but wish it would go away, it's like a really bad AF pain.

xx


----------



## Guest

Morning   YAY ITS FRIDAY WHOOP WHOOP!! 

I couldnt have been more lazy this morning, dh woke my going to work this morning at 6.30am so i slept in till 9am it was so dark outside i just couldnt believe it was late, also not bothering with gym    Really excited about the weekend, off out with friends tomorrow night for a few drinkies havent been out for ages.

Waiting Patiently - hope you fell better hun
Hi ClaireyFairy, Dawn, Kat, Bon,  Zuri, Julie, Lou, nicksy and harriet and everyone else i missed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies......it's crunchie day   

Dawn - Welcome to this thread lovely i am sure you will find it very useful, I know I have - any questions just ask.  All the very best x

Clairefairy - How are you today lovely? x

Waitingpatiently - Morning hun - gym wasn't too bad but my legs are aching a little today, which I suppose is good.  I am going to do a little yoga tonight to stretch out the old muscles   .  I really do hope you pain goes away soon have you tried popping a wheatgerm bag/hot water bottle on your tummy  

Gembow - Hi hun sound like you have a fab weekend planned, go and pamper yourself today ready for your night out tomorrow x

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok 

Love Kat xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Kat

I used to do Yoga i found it so relaxing, do you go to a class or do it at home?  Im thinking of perhaps doing it home. xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Gembow - I am doing at home I have got a few exercise dvd's so I am alternating them trying to do something every evening even if its only 30 mins. Lyn Robinson has some great pillates/yoga dvd's. xx


----------



## ClaireyFairy

Hey Girlie's!!

I'm fine thanks Kat although a little worried as I've got thrush and hope it doesn't affect my treatment? Does anyone know if it's OK to take the tablet for it? 
Had a meal out last night for my sisters fiance's 30th birthday with all my family which was lovely. I had a chat with my mum and dad about the treatment and my dad didn't realise that it had got this serious. They don't have any grandchildren yet and I know they're desperate for them and for me that's probably one of the hardest things to deal with. 
I'm off to another party tonight so we'll see how the no drinking rule goes! I'll try my best!

I'd love to start yoga and I'm defo going to do it once I'm pregnant.

Enjoy your weekend Gembow!

Waitingpatiently & Donna sorry to hear about your pains hopefully they turn into a good result!

Hello to everybody else and  

x


----------



## waitingpatiently

Thanks for all your sympathy, I wouldn't mind so much if there was a chance I could get a pregnancy out of it, but no just AF in a few weeks, never mind roll on the weekend!!

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Clairefairy - I'm not too sure if you can take the tablets I would check out the packaging on the website maybe that will help x


----------



## Guest

Kat - thanks hun will definately look for her dvds, they so yoga at my gym but at 2pm its such an annoying time xx

Claire - since i started IUI i seem get thrush every month when af starts, always  worried it would effect IUI,but i took the thrush tablet still but im doing a natural cycle  

Waitingpatiently - Hope 2ww goes quick even though you know your not pg so you can start treatment again. xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hope you are all OK this afternoon  

I know this sounds a little selfish and nasty but I am kinda dreading Monday!!! My brother and his girlfriend announced just before Christmas that they are excepting their 1st baby (1st in our family   ) and although i was gutted (really bad I know considering it is my own brother) I did come round to the idea that being an auntie would be amazing. Anyway they are going for their 1st scan on Monday and although I really want to be happy and cheerful for them i think its best i stay away this weekend as I'm not sure how my emotions will handle it.  This month will hopefully be my 1st proper cycle since our last treatment so on Sun will be CD28 - god knows how i will be but I am trying to think positive.  What do you think on one hand i feel bad not seeing them but then on the other I think its for the best.  I really do think I'm going   

So sorry for the ME ME ME post xxx


----------



## ClaireyFairy

I know exactly what you mean, my sister and brother (both older) are getting married this year (not to each other!) and I know they both really want children. I know it sounds selfish but I really hope they don't get pregnant before me, I just wouldn't be able to deal with it. I know that I would stay well away and I know they would understand as I'm sure your family does. Don't put yourself through pain for the benefit of others, if you would handle it better by staying away then that's the best thing for you as you don't need added stress. I'm sure they understand but maybe you could have a chat with them to let them know that you are happy for them but feel that you need to distance yourself. 

I'm really starting to panic about this thrush! My DH has also got it and has a really sore willy (Sorry TMI!). I don't know what I should and shouldn't take and what my DH should and Shouldn't take! So confused, I never thought I would cry over thrush but really stressed! Help me!


----------



## Kathryne

Clairefairy - Thanks for the advice, i has spoken to my brother and he does understand but sometimes it just doesn't make you feel any better does it.  Ring your doc lovely am sure they will be able to assist you over the phone


----------



## Nicksy

Kat big   to you honey.  I know exactly how you feel. My brothers baby is due in February but to be absolutely honest I am so excited about it now.  I was a right grumpy cow when it was announced though! 

You will get your BFP very soon honey, I am sure!

Hi to everyone else - sorry I am just a bit of a lurker here now!

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - Thanks lovely, how are you? any news? xx


----------



## Nicksy

Kat - we are going to go to our local hospital in Chester. I have come to this decision today for a number of reasons - firstly we don't need to go for more consultations and tests if we go elsewhere and we also know the doctor and fertility nurse at Chester who are both lovely. The results are pretty good to be honest - for 2007 for my age range the pregnancy rate was 41%. I feel so relieved that I have made a decision. I have called the unit today and left a message for them to call me back. DH has still got to be tested for the CF gene as if he is positive then we would have to look at embryo testing to get rid of that gene.  I am just praying that he is negative  

xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Afternoon all

Kat, bless you I know it's difficult I am the eldest of three, I always felt I should be the first to have a baby, my brother's then girlfriend fell pregnant straight away, my niece is her 6th child, she doesn't work and laps up the benefits it makes me so cross.  but, my niece is lovely and you will come round to it.  I always find it most difficult when people announce they are pregnant, one of my friends had IVF last year on the NHS, and was successful 1st time, although I am pleased for her I was also insanely jealous.
I would go and be supportive, I'm sure they will support you, and hopefully this cycle will be your month for your BFP!!!




xx


----------



## Kathryne

Nicksy - I really do hope everything works out for you lovely - you truly do deserve that BFP  

Waitingpatiently - I probably will end up seeing them only because once I have given myself a good telling off i will feel guilty - I mean its that their fault.


----------



## waitingpatiently

I hope it isn't too upsetting for you Kat.  I had a really down day yesterday, sometimes it just feels like it's not going to happen, I don't think abandoning this cycle helped.  I asked DH if he wanted to give it a go anyway without the clinic and he said with our luck we'd probably end up with all four and was it worth the risk?  All I want right now is to know I can be pregnant, I want all the symptoms that go with it, I want to feel like a proper woman, and at the end of it all I want to hold my child.  Sorry for the rant!!!

Note to self must be more


----------



## Kathryne

Waitinpatiently - Don't be sorry for the rany lovely, I completely understand and i think everyone on this thread would also.  I am sure 2009 is our year


----------



## waitingpatiently

Thanks Kat.  I'll get over it, just tired and want to go home, will you be having a baseline on Monday, isn't AF due this weekend?


----------



## waitingpatiently

I'm off now, hope everyone has good weekends, speak next week!!!


----------



## Kathryne

Bye lovely have a good weekend


----------



## Dona-Marie

my   is out the window today why is it when u get bad news all   disappears to cut a long story short I was getting DLA with which i got a car with and because i started work again i thought id do the right thing and tell them well it bit me in the   cause now im more mobile i dont need 
why is it if u do the right thing u loose but then there r people out there that there is nothing wrong with them and they get everything life is so unfair so for rant 
 will be back i am going to make sure 

  Everyone


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Dona-marie - I am so sorry about your news lovely    xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

thanks 
when do start your 3rd IUI


----------



## Kathryne

well if AF behaves herself and arrives this weekend I will hopefully be having my CD9 scan week Monday (I ovulate a little early) which means all being well our 3rd IUI will be approx 29th-30th Jan. i really do   it works this time I don't know if I have the energy to go though IVF/ICSI.  Any way I'm off now have a fab weekend xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Hey Zuri   hope you are ok hun - have a great weekend!!

Kat -    that this IUI will work for you!

Sorry about your news Dona!

Hope everyone has great weekends
xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi all!!!

Sorry I haven’t been around lately, been busy with real life!    I haven’t done any housework since I got back from England and I still have a few things in bags from my trip that need finding a home for!  Finally got fed up with stubbing my toe on a crate and decided to have a blitz!  We were going to do a lot today but my neighbour came round for a few minutes and her and her son had a play on our Wii for 6 hours!

Sorry I can’t possibly catch up on the pages and pages of posts, just sending the hugest of hugs to everyone.  I will be a better poster, promise!

Sue


----------



## Kathryne

Hi everyone hope you are all OK.

Well AF turned up yesterday so I will be phoning the hospital shortly to get us booked in for our 3rd and final IUI I   that it works this time xxx

Lots of love hope you all had a good weekend

Love kat xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

good look on ur 3rd attempt Kat   and my fingers r crossed for u that 3rd time is a charmed for u


----------



## ClaireyFairy

Afternoon Ladies,

Hope everyone had a good weekend. 

I have just had my 1st scan (cd 12) and Dr said there were 2 good size follicles and lots of small ones. He said that linning was 6.7 is that too thin? He had asked me to do OPK's and if no positive by thursday then he will scan me again on thursday afternoon and maybe give me a trigger injection to be basted on friday. Im just concerened as I dont usually ovulate til day 19 (monday) so he might be trying to do things too soon. What do you think?

x


----------



## Kathryne

thanks Dona-Marie & Zuri for all of your   I hope its 3rd time lucky to otherwise we will have to go down the ICSI route.  But I'm trying not to think about that just yet, I'm going to stay   about this next treatment.

Clairefairy - Great news about your follies hopefully by your next scan everything will be good to go


----------



## waitingpatiently

Afternoon all

Hope everyone had good weekend.

Dona - So sorry about your news  

Kat -   this IUI works for you I'm sending you lots of   

ClaireyFairy - Excellent news on your follies, remember they know what they are doing and the follies must be mature enough to trigger ovulation.  

Hello to anyone I have missed.


I had a good weekend, the pains finally subsided Saturday night, I can only assume it must have been ovulation pains, now can't wait to start again as soon as AF has arrived.

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Waitinpatiently - I glad your pains have gone hopefully AF will behave and show up on time so you can join me on your next IUI


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi Kat, Af won't be a problem it always turns up dead on time, except when I started IUI, but I am expecting her next Thurs/Friday, strangely since doing IUI my cycle has gone from 28 days to 27 days  .

Hope your feeling ok.

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Exactly the same happened with me on my 1st cycle it went to 27 days then on my 2nd it went to 19    so I didn't have a clue where I was.  I am glad that we had a month off treatment over Christmas as now my cycle is back to the normal 28 days.

Have to be honest though this month AF has hit me really bad I feel so emotional today and really tired.  I have decided when i get home after work today i am going to do one of my exercise DVD's to wake me up a little


----------



## waitingpatiently

Kat, you poor thing, I always suffer really badly for the first few days of AF, it's almost like mother nature laughing at me, haha not only are you not pg but I'll remind you of it every second for a few days  

Hope your emotions pass soon, I don't think unless you are going through this that you realise how emotionally straining it all is, my friend that had IVF sailed through the whole thing, she always says if it hadn't worked she would just pick herself up and move on, it is not that simple I don't care what anyone says, I reckon you'll be just finishing your 2ww when I am starting mine.

xx


----------



## Kathryne

I know what you mean about mother nature, she can be really crule sometimes.  My brother just text me a picture of their 12 week scan they had done today, its a really gorgeous picture but I just can't handle looking at it at the moment which I know is really bad but I can't help it  

Does anyone know if its safe to take agnus castus when you are going through treatment or will it effect the trigger shot? 

xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Don't feel bad Kat I know how hard it is, when you feel ready you will be able to deal with it. 

Can't answer your question on Agnus Cactus, what do you use it for?

xx


----------



## Kathryne

I belive its used to regulate your hormones etc but I am not sure if its safe to take the actual month that you have a treatment.


----------



## ClaireyFairy

Sorry that your feeling down Kat, sending you a big hug  
x


----------



## Kathryne

Thanks Clairefairy, but I feel a little more positive now, I just rang the hospital and my scan is booked for 08.30am next Monday roll on IUI no. 3


----------



## Guest

Kat (((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) Hope you feel a bit better chick - 3rd time lucky for us both then   xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Kat – good luck hun!  Hope the AF side effects calm down soon.

ClaireyFairy – will have everything crossed for you!!!  

Sue


----------



## waitingpatiently

Morning all

Kat hope your feeling better today  

Everyone else hope your all ok, I can't believe how many of us on here are on number 3.

I had a call fom the clinic yesterday to day they want me to go back on the Clomid, but half the dose this time, I am a little apprehensive in case I produce too many follies again, but they assure me it significantly reduces the chances, so roll on next Thurs/Fri for AF, so I can start again!!

xx


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone

Really confused today, so far everytime i have natural IUI i end up going in the same day as the test as its always a weekend  - anyway today i got a positive on my stick they have given me but my clear Blue monitor i use still doesnt say im ready even though the lines on that test stick are dark,  ive booked to go in tomorrow, would you just trust in the test they have given you or the monitor ive been using for 6 months??

Waiting - good luck with clomid thats the next step for me i think after this iui. xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Morning Gembow, Maybe the test is more sensitive than your monitor, I have never used them as they have always given me the trigger shot, good luck for your basting tommorow sending you lots of   for your BFP!  Hopefully you won't need the Clomid.


----------



## Kathryne

Good morning ladies, firstly can I apologise for being so down in the dumps yesterday I think I even got on my own nerves     but thank goodness i feel allot better today and I am really trying to think positive about next week.

Gembow - All the very best for tomorrow lovely  . With regards to the sticks they are usually pretty accurate (I use them) let hope and   that it will be 3rd time lucky for us.    

Waitingpatiently - Next thurs/fri will be here before you know it and then you can join us on the dreaded 2ww.  I am sure by lowering your Clomid dose will be a good thing for you hun  

Sue - Morning lovely how are you xx

Lots of love everyone

Kat xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Kat - No need to apologise we are all here to support each other through the up's and down's.


----------



## ClaireyFairy

Morning!  

Wraakgodin - thank you! I've got everything crossed too, except for my legs!!! Haha  

Waitingpatiently - I think they're right about the half dose of clomid because I was on 50mg to begin with and got no responce at all but once I went onto 100mg I would always get 2 nice juicy follies!! So if your producing too may follies then half would be just right! Fingers crossed for you and  

Gembow - I would trust the one they have given you but I would still question them about it. Best of luck, really hope this one works for you  

Kat - Glad that your feeling better today!

It looks like alot of us are going to be on our 2ww together! Mine is going to come to an end on the day of my sisters hen party! So I either wont be drinking and everyone will know why or I will be drowning my sorrows and be really miserable!

Love to you all
x


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girlies - just popping in to say hi to you all.  I am just catching up on your news  

I want to see lots of positivity on here today       

I am hoping that everyone of you gets your   very soon. 

I have got my appointment this evening to discuss IVF. The Doctor thinks that I will be able to get going in March - hooray!! I really can't wait now.  I will carry on checking up on you all though!!

Hi Kat honey - glad you feel better today lovey  

Love and   to all

xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

sorry nicksy no   from me today on CD19 i think and normally only go 22 and i am getting AF sort of pain  not good today   been thrown out of window i cant seem to get it back i am normally a   person but its funny how something like this can really knock u down and how a strong person can get so weak


----------



## Kathryne

Clairefairy - I   that at your sisters hen party you will be getting your BFP.  

Nicksy - All the very best for tonight lovely - will be thinking of you    if our last IUI fails I will be looking to you for advice on IVF so make lots of notes  

Dona- Marie - So sorry you feel so down today lovely I totally understand, but thats what we are here for.  Take it easy today and treat yourself to something nice   

xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

i am going to take it easy going to play on my Wii


----------



## waitingpatiently

ClaireyFairy Thanks I really hope your right, I am feeling fairly positive about it all, 2 would be just right I think, I'll keep everything crossed for you.

Dona - Remember it's not over until the witch arrives I know how difficult it is  

Nicksy - Good luck I hope everything goes ok for you.  

xx


----------



## Hope and Pray

Hi Ladies,


Please can someone help me as I am so confused. Yest (monday)was CD12 and had my scan which showed 1 follicle on Left Ovary only 7mm and 2 on right Ovary 16mm & 7mm. Clinic have arranged for basting for Friday which will be CD16 so that hopefully the 16mm will be more like 20mm. They are not going to scan me again tho before basting. I have the Ovitrelle here ready and I am suppossed to do the injection tom (wed) night at 10pm. However tonight I have been to the toilet and when I wiped myself I had that clear guey stuff that you normally get just before Ovulation. As I am not being basted til Fri I am worried it is going to be too late. What do you think I should do? I really dont want to put us through the emotions of it all if its not gonna work xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

waitingpatiently – good luck with your clomid cycle!

Gembow – good luck tomorrow!

Kat – glad you are feeling better, no need to apologise.  We are always here for you, whenever!

Nicksy – I will be having IVF in March!!!  Cycle Buddy!  Let us know how you get on tonight.

Dona-Marie – sending you lots and lots of hugs.  What game are you playing?

It feels a bit weird being on this thread.  I am not an IUI’er any more, and I am between treatment anyway.  Just wish I was back going through treatment.  

Sue


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

I don't think many of you will know me but a couple might remember me from a couple of months ago. Thought I'd pop back on after a break away and see how everyone is getting on.

We had our second DIUI after our wedding and got a BFN. The first time I didn't really get upset as we had the wedding to look forward to but this time I didn't cope very well with it. Then after Christmas my best friend told me that she was pregnant again and unfortunately again I fell apart for a while. So now we're on attempt number three. I have got two follicles and I'm going in for the IUI tomorrow afternoon. My DH usually comes with me but he can't get away from work this time so I'll be going on my own. Not sure how I feel about that but I don't really have a choice.

Anyway, I hope you're all feeling positive and I wish everyone lots and lots of luck for your treatment     

Love Sally xxx


----------



## Züri

Hi Sal

Nice to see you back, so sorry you got a BFN after your wedding  

Not really supposed to be on here anymore as am doing ICSO but still keep up with everyones progress

Hello everyone else

Must dash need to get dinner cooked its nearly 9pm and not eaten yet


----------



## Sal81

*Hope and Pray* - I have just read your message. I have had the same, two cycles running. I mentioned it to the nurse when I went in for my scan the first time it happened and she said it was nothing to worry about. Hope that helps to put your mind at rest. 

Sal xxx


----------



## ClaireyFairy

Hope & Pray - I also had my scan on Monday (cd12) and I'm being basted on Friday too! I had lots of really small follies and 2 big ones - 16mm and 18mm I think. Im being re-scanned on Thursday as my linning was only 6.7 and I told the Dr that I dont usually ovulated til day cd19 (monday). He said that he is likely to give me a trigger injection on thursday then to be basted on friday (cd16).
If your really worried maybe you can call them to see if they will scan you before basting? With regards to your "guey stuff" you can get this upto 4 days before ovultion or even sooner. As I keep being told by ladies on here, the Dr's know what they are doing but if you're worried give your clinic a call to help put your mind at rest.
Best of Luck
x


----------



## Hope and Pray

Hi Claireyfairey - Thats cool we are exactly the same in our cycle. Thanks for your reply. I think I will see if they can squeeze me in to be scanned before Friday to put my mind at rest. Really dont want to put us through it if I have already ovulated so hopefully they will be able to squeeze me in either tom or Friday. Are you keeping a diary on here? Good Luck with your trigger shot and will be in touch. 

Sal 81 - Thanks for your reply. I'm keeping everything crossed for you for tom hon xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Morning all

HopeandPray, Gembow, Sal, ClaireyFairy Good luck with your bastings, your all pretty simultaneous sending lots of     

Kat - Hope your ok  

Dona - Hope your feeling a bit better today  

I'm doing well went to see my friend and her 4 month old baby yesterday, it was really nice I seem to cope ok with people with babies, it's when friends announce their pregnancies I get a bit jealous, but not with any of you I really hope we get lots of BFP's on here over the next few months.

xx


----------



## Guest

Morning - just popped on to ask for a few bubbles of luck for 3rd time lucky, about to go in to hospital, how i hate laying they with a light pointing up me     Wish i had DH job   
Have a lovely day everyone,  i will come and catch up with you all later xxxxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Gembow - sent you 10 for luck!!!   it works this time.  
xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

I'm lurking as usual .  Wanted to wish Gembow good luck for today, Nicksy good luck for her appt and a big  to everyone else.  Lovely to see you back & posting Sal - lots of luck for your tx hun.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all hope you are all OK . Good god its cold today   

Gembow - All the very best for today lovely thinking of you    

Waitingpatiently - Morning hun how are you today x

Hope and Pray - I agree with the other ladies on here that the discharge does sound pretty normal but if you have any doubt whatsoever just ring your hospital/clinic they should answer any questions you have.  All the best for Fri lovely    

Sal - I remember you lovely (as I am an old timer on here  ) all the best for today. I   that it will be 3rd time lucky for the both of us  

Sue - Hi lovely how are you today? xx p.s. don't you ever think about leaving this thread i love your words of encouragement  

Julie - Hi lovey how are you ? xx

lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

all Feeling a little more   that is because i had a dream that my mum was still alive and we where sat talking about it all and how i was feeling and she gave me a huge hug and i woke up and felt happy and more  
Good Luck Gem on ur basting   here u come 
Wraakgodin was playing the new tomb raider which i will be playing later 
Hope & Pray i had the same in my last 2 and with this one was also told not to worrie which is easy for them to say


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Dona-Marie - How are you lovely - I love your pic x


----------



## Dona-Marie

Im good at the moment kat how r u thankyou ur pic is lovely too


----------



## ClaireyFairy

Afternoon Ladies,

Sally - Hello Im new here so wouldn't have 'met' you before. I hope yesterday went well sending you lots of    

Hope & Pray - Will send you a PM.

Gembow - Totally agree with you on the DH job! All they have to do is have a quick wanky-woo which is actually rather nice!   ing that this one works for you!

Donna - Your dream sounds lovely, I always think things like that have more of a meaning - maybe it was your mums way of giving you a hug and letting you know she is there. Glad it made you feel better.

Kat - How you doing lovely?

Im feeling good today but still got the f%#king thrush!   why wont it just bugger off, never had it for this long before! Anyway I spoke to the Dr today and he told me to use the pessary but DH is still really sore so not sure what to do with him.
Im looking forward to my scan tomoro, hoping for thicker linning. Does anybody know the ideal thickness??

Love to you all
xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

Blown ur bubbles to a 7 on the end for luck


----------



## Kathryne

Clairefairy - I think the linning is good when it is approx 8mm but I have had IUI's done when its less.  All the best for your scan tomorrow lovely x


Well I got my 1st weigh in tonight with the exercise class that I joined last week.  I hope I have lost a little I have tried hard this week.


----------



## Lisa16

Hiya ladies

Can I join you? I am also on the 2ww thread as due to test this Saturday following IUI Cycle 2. (1st was BFN). Had a lot of abdominal cramps and currently getting more AF type pains but it has not appeared yet. Am just  still!!!

Hope you are all well
xxx


----------



## Hope and Pray

Hi Everyone

Kathryne - Hope your weigh in has gone well and all your efforts have paid off.

Gembow -   basting went well today and that there is a nice egg being fertilised and getting ready to implant.

Well I rang the clinic today and they said not to worry about the discharge and that as my follicle was only 16mm on Monday there was no way I could have ovulated yet. Got the injection to do tonight at 10pm so gona chil out and pray its still there waiting to be released on Fri.  xxx


----------



## Guest

Thank you for all the well wishes, think i went a it early for the iui my machine still isnt fertile yet even thought the sticks are but hopefully the machine is wrong!! Otherwise im onto the drugs next month..  catch up with all in the morning just about to have my jacket spud.    Thanks for all the bubbles esp. claire, bless ya    xx


----------



## ClaireyFairy

Hey Lisa  

Of course you can join us! This is the best thread on FF  
I hope you 2WW isn't too much of a nightmare, but it's nearly at an end! Very exciting!
Hope you get a BFP!


Claire
x


----------



## Lisa16

Hi Claire

thanks for your welcome. Am wishing the same myself but also trying to keep a grip on reality too so I am not too disappointed if the result isn't what I want to hear!xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Morning Ladies

Gembow - Glad basting went ok for you   your 3rd time lucky

Lisa - Welcome, i'm sure you'll find this thread really helpful, I certainly have    Lots of   for a BFP

Dona - Glad your feeling more  

Kat - Morning, hope your weigh in went well

Claireyfairy - Morning hope your well

Well, I am not feeling too good at the moment, I am so tired all the time, went home at lunchtime yesterday and slept all afternoon, then went to bed early last night, and I am still tired!!!!

Lots of   for you all

xx


----------



## Züri

Hi All, just popping in to say hello, I still read this thread and jeep up with your progress

Not long to go now Kat till your next IUI, hope this is the one!!

Not much to report here, still stimming and am scheduled for egg collection next wednesday, not got an abundance of eggs, so far they can see 6-8, hope its enough for 2 good ones to be put back!

wishing you all lots of luck x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all hope you are OK  

Lisa - Welcome to this thread lovely and I   that your IUI has worked for you xx

Zuri - Hi hun I hope everthing goes well next Wed, keep us updated  

Waitinpatiently - I hope you feel a bit better today lovely xx

Gembow - How are you today? i am glad everything went OK yesterday  

Hopeandpray - Only one more day    

Claireyfairy & Dona - How are you today xx

Well I went to my diet/exercise class last night and I had lost 2.5lb (the 0.5 makes all the difference  ) so I was kinda pleased.  Starting to get a little nervous now about my scan on Monday!! I think because its our last IUI its getting to me a little  

Lots of love

kat xx


----------



## ChoChoSan

Hello everyone!

I hope I can join you on this thread, as I am on my first IUI cycle. I had been posting on th Barts IVF whilst on the waitinglist, but thought I would pop over here now we are doing IUI.

I have learnt over the last year or so that forums like this are really the most informative sources about infertility, and hoped for opinions on my current situation.

I took 50mg Clomid from CD2 - 6, and had my CD13 follicle scan showed 1 x 17mm and 2 x 14, plus one about 10mm and growing. I ovulate around CD17, and the consultant reckons I will probably have to abandon, but has said I can have another scan tomorrow, just to check. Do you think there's any chance for me this month, or do you think that the situation is only going to get worse, ie. too many big follicles for treatment??

I am just in a bit of a quandry, really!!


----------



## Dona-Marie

HI and welcome ChoChosan it all depends on the clinic my 2nd attempt of IUI 1 had 2 x 15 and 1 x 12 that was on CD11 by CD 12 i had 1 x 19,2 x 12,1 x 16 and i still got basted but it didnt work for im now on my 3rd and in the final week of the 2ww  that everything goes well and good luck i am also on clomid but im on 100mg

*Hi Kat* im good today thankyou got sore (.y.) today and they look a littl veiny today and i am peeing for england not sure if its a good sign has when AF is due i pee for england and ave sore (.Y.) but not has sore has this

*Hi Waiting * Hope u r good

* Hi Zuri *

*Hi Lisa16* Welcome hope u r not going too mad on the 2ww

*Hi Gem*

* Hi to everyone else *


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi Dona - I'm good thanks, just really tired, can't wait for AF to come next week, so I can get going again.  Not too long til OTD, glad you've got your   back!!

Welcome ChoChosan, Dona's right it does depend on the clinic, my IUI was cancelled this cycle, I had the same 50mg Clomid and at my day 10 scan they found 1 x 19mm, 1 x 16mm, 1 x 10mm, 1 x 8mm, they then did a blood test to measure the oestragen levels which will tell them whether all the eggs will fertilize, it needed to be below 1000 and came back at 1825, generally my clinic will not proceed with more than 2 follies.  Although it's gutting to have to abandon I don't want to risk having too many, I am starting next cycle on 25mg Clomid.  Hope you are able to continue though, relly depends on their rules.  

Hell everyone else.

xx


----------



## ChoChoSan

Thanks Donna, and good luck on your 2ww.

Thanks for the inof, Waiting..., I think I will ask for a blood test tomorrow to see what is what.


----------



## ClaireyFairy

Happy   but sad  

Hey Everyone,

Well I had my scan today and it turns out that I've got 2 juicy follicles, 21mm & 25mm and my linning is 10.7! I was so chuffed couldn't stop smiling!      However, when they started to talk about giving me the trigger injection the Dr said "I can't believe it, this is catastrophic!". The pharmacy had completely run out of the drug and my Dr can't write prescriptions to be used outside the hospital!
My DH was about to hit the roof! He was so angry!   However, the Dr rushed out of the room and came back in with the drugs! It turns out that they kept 1 in their fridge for emergencys. Talk about lucky! So I got the shot and I've been booked in for the IUI tomorrow (friday)! Yay! I can't wait!

My happieness was quickly over as when I logged on here I had a PM saying that one of the ladies from another thread im on lost her DH in a tragic accident last night. It was such a shock and I just can't imagine what she's going through right now   .

Sorry this has all been about me, will try to do personals over the weekend. Hope your all well.

x


----------



## Lisa16

Hiya ladies

Thanks for all your welcomes - it is lovely of you all.

Have had a bit of a mare at work today - sooo tired & low in mood   Also got chronic lower abdominal pains at moment so convinced AF will be here tomorrow when I wake - boo!!! Had  a good   on way home - more PMT related I think (I have had terrible PMT the day before since starting on the medication!)

Will hopefully feel bit better tomorrow - and will do a test so I know for sure what going on with me

Off to be with a heat pad, DH and a film for company

Hope you are all okay
xxxxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Good Morning Ladies

Hope you are all well.

ClaireyFairy - Those follies look great, hope basting goes well for you today, so sorry to hear about that other lady, really puts things into perspective doesn't it.  

Lisa - Hope AF hasn't come, remember it isn't over til you've done the test  

ChoChoSan - Hope it goes well at the clinic today, glad I was of some help  

Kat, Dona, Zuri, Gembow and anyone I have missed hope you are all ok

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all hope you are OK today  

Waitinpatiently - Not too much longer until AF turns up and then roll on your next IUI   

Clairefairy - Great news about your follies lovely I   everything goes well for you and DH today.  So sorry to hear the awful news about the other lady - you just can't imagine.

Lisa - I    that AF doesn't show for you hun xx

ChoChoSan - Welcome to this thread lovely and all the best for your 1st treatment  

Gembow - How is your 2ww going lovely x

Dona - Sore (.y.) and peeing is a good sign also. I really hope this works for you   . 

Has anyone got any nice plans for this weekend?  I plan to have a nice relaxing weekend with DH hopefully weather permitting we will take our dog down the beach for a good run.  Then its our scan on Monday to see how my little follies are doing. I   that it will be 3rd time lucky for me.

Lots of love

Kat xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Oh Kat, that sounds lovely, me & DH have decided we are going to do absolutely nothing, however I will have to do the usual housework  

 your scan goes well on Monday, I have a good feeling, so sending you lots of         for luck!!

xx


----------



## Kathryne

thanks lovely I really don't know why but I am far more chilled out this time round (well at the moment  ) I think I have adopted the attitude 'what will be will be' and you can only do so much.  I am doing the housework tonight DH is working until 9pm so I will get it done out of the way.


----------



## waitingpatiently

I know what you mean, I don't want to get my hopes up but lots of people seem to get a + on their 3rd time, when I first started this I was told it would take 3-6 tries!!  Anyhow I feel much more positive this time, and I think I am more in tune with my body now and know that every single twinge does not mean it has worked, but I won't be like this on the 2ww


----------



## Kathryne

I know what you mean about the 2ww   it drives you   doesn't it.


----------



## waitingpatiently

That is definitely the worst part, my clinic believe a PMA contributes to it working, but it's so difficult to keep it up!!


----------



## Kathryne

I know, I try to keep active hoping that it will take my mind off it, but it really never works


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

Kat - Best of luck for Monday, I'm sure everything will be fine  

xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

Kat good luck for Monday 
hi to everyone 
sorry its short not really in the mood today


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Dona - Hope you are OK lovely  

Hope you all have a fab weekend


----------



## ClaireyFairy

Evening Ladies,

Well it's been a very emotional day. My hubby was really nervous about doing his bit and I was worried that it would go wrong (as it has done before) but when he came out he was very chuffed with himself! So we went straight to the pub and he had his first pint since boxing day! When we went back they said the sample was 85 million! Very proud of him!
I cried the whole way through the insemination but on a emotional level not pain, although it was quite uncomfortable.
I've been having AF type cramping pains since, is this normal?
Im really praying that it will work and everything was perfect so I'll be really frustrated if it doesn't. 
Any tips on how to help implantation would be greatly appreciated!

Anybody got any exciting plans for the weekend?

I've completely forgotten where everyone is in their cycles, sorry! But I hope everyone is doing well and keeping a PMA.

Love to you all
x


----------



## Lisa16

Hi Claireyfairy

From what I have read, I do not think cramping after procedure is unusual. Also had myself.

Also just to let you all know my premonition was right and got BFN this morning - was awake at 4am so did test as couldn't get back to sleep. AF arrived this pm as predicted and had horrendous mood swings today (stupidly went into work when I should have just stayed at home). Had  a good cry and glass of red wine this evening and felt bit better for that!

Am okay about it as just would rather know a definite result and it is what I thought was going to happen as had AF signs for last few days. Onto my 3rd and final IUI at end of Feb so fingers crossed for that one

I hope you are all keeping well
xxxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

AF arrived this afternoon i am heart broken in tears while i write this i think is about time i started to realise i cant have children well thats what im thinking at the moment dont think im strong enuff to do IVF but i will keep informed has ive got abouth 3 months to make up my mind 
Hope All Your Dreams Come True


----------



## Guest

Dona and Lisa - so so sorry af arrived sending you both big fat hugs ((()) 

Dona try not to think too much of the ivf  and wait and few days, may make things seem easier  .

Lisa  hope your feeling better after vino, always helps a little   

Claire    you get bfp this month!!#

Kathryne good luck for tomorrow sweetie xxx

Really happy as DH has decided to quit his job in April and work with me at home on the wedding business, I am fully booked throughout the summer and cant do all this work on my own, we may drive each other nuts though


----------



## ClaireyFairy

Evening Ladies,

Sorry to all those who got their af  but don't give up! We are strong women fighting a war that we will win! Keep your chin up Donna coz your definately not at the end of your journey yet!

Kat - best of luck for tomorrow sending you lots of  and  and 

Gembow - Yay for your hubby working from home with you! I work from home with my hubby but unfortunately I work for him, your way sounds much better!

Hello to everybody else and  to all!

x


----------



## Lisa16

Hi Dona

So sorry to hear you had the same crap news as me. I am approaching my final IUI and am already trying to mentally prepare myself for IVF. Not a very good PMA, I know,  but am trying to be realistic. I think you will be able to think straight and make an informed descision if you just give yourself a few days to cry and get it all out of your system. I was still terful this morning and have decided can't face work today

Hoping yopu fell much better soon
xxxxxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Good Morning Ladies

Kat - Good luck today, I'll be thinking of you  

Dona & Lisa - I am so sorry AF turned up, I know how hard it is to pick yourself up and continue, Dona take some time and give it some thought, my friend had IVF and sailed through all the drugs etc and got a BFP first time, she is 37.  Lisa looks like we'll be cycle buddies on the next round. Big     to both of you.

Claireyfairy - Cramps are quite normal after basting, hope it's eased off a bit for you know,   you get your well deserved BFP this month, when is OTD?

Gembow - How's the 2ww going, Glad your business is going well, I think if me & DH worked together we would kill each other.  

Well not much to report, I have really sore (.y.) at the moment and woke up feeling nauseous so the witch must be just around the corner, can't wait to get going again, our friends who got pg through IVF cam over last night, can't believe how big she is now 22 weeks I think, that was really nice, other than that just had a really chilled weekend.

xx


----------



## Züri

Hi Dona

Sorry you got a negative, I can understand the disappointment and bitterness you must be feeling, but take time to recover and don't rule out IVF, I was exactly like you last summer when IUI failed then they discovered more blockages in my tubes, I had one removed and told the other was redundant so IVF only option, but prior to this I kept saying we wont do IVF as I'd not cope (not with the injections, hormones and treatment - that side didn't worry me) but thought i'd not cope emotionally with the wrong result, but being faced with the knowledge that it was IVF or nothing I just went into autopilot and it seemed the obvious and next step and here we are.... about to have egg collection in 2 days and to be honest the past 4 weeks of treatment have just been a blur - I think we have more strength than we all give ourselves credit for and we just (when needed) deal with these scenarios. 

I am still terrified about the end result, I have flutters of dread when i think about it but then i keep switching that off because there is no point worrying unnecessarily until that day! and if it doesn't work then I am sure I will feel like you are now and say that's it no more IVF but then i'll pick myself back up eventually and get back on the horse - at least I will keep doing that until reasonably possible! (i.e finances intervening) but in the meantime there is still a chance....

So.... take time to recover and get your emotions in check and then in a month or so re consider the next step, remember IVF has better success rates than IUI

Morning everyone else

x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all  

Dona  - I am so so sorry this treatment didn't work out for you lovely and I do hope you will reconsider IVF.  Lie you said you have a couple of months to have a good think about it - thinking of you   

Lisa - So sorry to hear your AF turned up lets hope it will be 3rd time lucky for you xx   

Zuri - Hi lovely xx

Waitingpatiently - roll on you next treatment lovely    

Clairefairy - How are you today lovely?  

Gem - How are you on your 2ww lovely - I will be joining you on Wed    

Well I went for my scan this morning and everything was OK.  We have got 3 follies two 20mm and one 13mm so I have to take my trigger shot 12am tonight and our 3rd and final IUI is on Wed so I am hoping and   that it will work this time.  Get this our 2ww will end on our 3rd Wedding Anniversary what a lovely prezzie that would be


----------



## ClaireyFairy

Morning  

Waiting- What does OTD stand for?   having a blonde day!

Kat - Well done on growing nice big healthy follies very exciting! Possibility of twins for you aswell! I really really really hope this one works for you especially as you'll find out on your wedding anniversary, that would be wonderful! When is your basting?  

Gembow - How are you coping with your 2ww?

Donna & Lisa - Hope your both feeling a bit more positive today  

Well I'm feeling ok had stinging nipples yesterday very strange but cramps have long gone, using a hotwater bottle as much as I can.

Does anyone know if it's safe to have sex   and/or orgasms   in the 2ww?

Much love
x


----------



## Züri

wow kat that is great news 2 at 20mm brilliant!

We will be on same 2WW as my collection is Wed! Lots of luck to you x


----------



## ChoChoSan

hey everyone,

Well it seems I was a bit ahead of myself joining this thread, as I will not be having treatment this month due to too many follicles!

Just wanted to pass on commiserations to *Donna*. I am sure that you will start to feel better as the days wear on...two things to bear in mind...1. the clomid will affect your mood and your attitude towards all of this disappointment, maybe a little time off will help you to get back to normal, and have a good objective look at your options...and 2. IUI is not really known for having a great success rate, so you are not alone in your outcome. Although IVF is so much more involved, it is more likely to work out for you, so don't be too hasty to discount it...use your next three months to relax and return to normality without dosing up on bonkers-inducing Clomid!


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Claireyfairy - I am being basted on Wed getting a little nervous now  

Hi Zuri  - I   that Wed is our day lovely xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Kat - That is brilliant news, wow, what an amazing anniversary present, don't be nervous, you've been through it all before sending you lots of   and   for your BFP.

ClaireyFairy - OTD is your official testing day  

ChoChosan, so sorry your treatment was cancelled, believe me I know how it feels, will they reduce the meds for next cycle? xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok

xx


----------



## Züri

Kat - yes pray its our time!

Just got back from scan and I have more follies - about 10 now and he measured two of them and i saw on screen that they were just over 21mm, all the others around looked similar size so its good news!

feeling excited!

x


----------



## Dona-Marie

Thankyou all for kind response still upset and crying now again, been to college this morning and all i kept seeing where babies and all i kept thinking please let me have one off my own 

Good luck KAT   that its 3rd time lucky for u 

will do more later got to do homework got 3 papers to do


----------



## Kathryne

Dona - thanks lovely, I hope and   that one day all of us will have our wish come true   good luck with your college work xx


----------



## ChoChoSan

Hello *waiting*,

Yes, I'll be on a reduced dose for next cycle for fewer/smaller follicles, then onto IVF the next months, where hopefully the dose will be 'turned up to 11' and I will produce some big fat juicy mofos


----------



## ClaireyFairy

Hey,

Waiting - My OTD is friday the 6th so only 11 days to go! I've got my sisters hen party the same weekend so if it's a BFN then at least I can have lots of cocktails to distract me!!! 

Chochosan - Sorry that treatment didn't go as planned but you sound very positive so keep it up honey!  

Kat - Don't be nervous!   Be excited!  

Zuri - Well done on all the lovely follies! Great news!  

 s and kisses to all


----------



## waitingpatiently

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone is OK, well having more AF pains today, just want the evil witch to come now!!  I am such a brat, it's not even due for another 2-3 days  

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all hope you are OK  

Waitinpatiently - I completely understand about you wanting AF show turn up, hopefully she will arrive soon and you can get on with your next treatment   

Clairefairy - How are you today lovely xx

And morning to everyone hope you are OK xx


----------



## ClaireyFairy

Hey Everyone!

I'm ok thanks Kat still keeping my PMA. Although last night I had a lovely dream that I was a mummy and I had a beautiful baby that kept smiling and giggling at me, I felt so happy in the dream but then I woke up......  
Then I had another dream that I was introducing my baby to my in-laws and that was quite sad  

But I'm still staying positive and I'm going out today to pick bathroom tiles as I'm having both my bathrooms redone! Can't wait very excited! I did some retail therapy yesterday and also treated myself to a big pack of smoked salmon! Yummy! I think I'm going to get through my 2ww by treating myself! Oh well whatever works!

Best of Luck for you tomorrow Kat! Will be thinking of you  

How is everybody else this fine morning?

x


----------



## Kathryne

I don't blame you lovey, treating yourself wont hurt.  Smoked salmon sounds lovely, that what I have in my sandwiches today YUM YUM xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Just popped on quickly to wish *Kat* luck for tommorow, sending you lots of    for a BFP.

AF is still not here, think I need to be more patient, had a weird dream last night that my cat was strangling me and DH was just laughing at me, woke up and the cat was sat on my head little so and so, now I think about it think I've had a vivid dream every night for the past few weeks. 

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Waitinpatiently - Thanks lovely xx  I know what you mean about the weird dreams I have been having them lately, really crazy ones


----------



## Dona-Marie

Good Luck Kat for tomorrow


----------



## Kathryne

many thanks Dona, how are you today lovely


----------



## Dona-Marie

a little better then yesterday but still not sure about IVF ive not even rang the clinic yet to let them know


----------



## waitingpatiently

Kathryne said:


> Waitinpatiently - Thanks lovely xx I know what you mean about the weird dreams I have been having them lately, really crazy ones


I'm glad I'm not the only one, thought I was going a bit loopy!!

Dona - Glad your feeling a bit better xx

xx


----------



## Kathryne

I can fully understand Dona, coz if this doesn't work for us we will be in exactly the same boat


----------



## Dona-Marie

that it will work for u Kat 
well i think i better ring clinic to let them know and find out what the next step is


----------



## Kathryne

I would lovely you might even be pleasantly surprised, take care and keep us updated


----------



## Dona-Marie

i will keep u updated


----------



## Züri

Kat good luck tomorrow for your IUI!!! we'll be PUPO together!!  x


----------



## Kathryne

thanks Zuri and all the very best for you lovely lets hope that its our turn for our BFP xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Just a quick hello & to wish Kat lots of luck for tomorrow.

Lots of love
Julie
xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Kat - Good luck for your basting today, cn't wait until it's my turn again,   it works for you.  

Well waitingpatiently is running out of patience, I've got really bad AF cramps today, but no AF, I bet if i'd done my treatment the witch would have been here by now!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok today.

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Just popping on to wish Kat lots of luck for todays basting. I'll be lurking hun to see how you get on


----------



## Guest

Kat - Sending positive vibes to you sweetie!!        xxx


----------



## Züri

good luck Kat!! x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Just lurking to check on Kat   Good luck for today, get lots of rest and eat lots of yummy food  

Zuri, you next! Good luck for ET on Friday 

xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

Hope everything went well KAT 
Morning everyone how is everyone i am feeling a little more   today


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi ladies!

Sorry I have been away, had a stomach bug!  Not 100% yet, but getting better by the day.  

Belated GOOD LUCK Kat!  I will be praying that everything works out for you!

Sue


----------



## Kathryne

Morning everyone and many many thanks for all your well wishes 

Well yesterday didn't go to plan really  . DH gave his sample which was great in volume (4ml) but the mortality was only 60% and they like it to be 80% and above  but on a positive note our nurse (who is wonderful) said that we could still go ahead with the treatment and that it would *not* be counted as our 3rd and final go. But for some strange, crazy  reason I feel really positive....I keep telling myself it only take one!!


----------



## Züri

Hi Kat, sorry it didn't go to plan but great that you are positive and like you say it only takes one and how ironic would it be if this one works when things weren't 100% its also brilliant that they are not counting this is one of your tries, so if this doesn't work (which it will of course  ) will you do IUI one more time?

x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Zuri - How are you lovely    If this one doesn't work we will have another go, we would be silly not to but i have to be honest emotionally I don't know if I could go through IVF/ICSI if this IUI doesn't work - its just all so cruel x


----------



## Züri

Hi Kat

Well physically I am finding IVF no problem at all, its no where near as bad as a lot of people paint it on here - I think some people are just a bit too dramatic about it all, but the 2WW is a diff matter, but if I was getting IVF on NHS/free as per IUI then the 2WW would be no different to my 2WW from IUI, I am paying a lot for it so I know it will be a bigger blow if i get a negative due to the costs but honestly I can't see the difference in the 2ww wait between IUI and IVF if both are funded, hope that makes sense and its not meant to offend anyone but really there is too much scare mongering about IVF it really hasn't been that bad at all, had EC yesterday and it was nothing, going to the dentist is a million times worse, i didn't feel a thing and have no pain, only pain i have is trapped wind and constipation feelings (sorry tmi) that have come from the GA probably

So...... if it doesn't work, which it will!! and if the 4th go doesn't work which you wont even get to that stage as this one will work  then don;t rule out IVF because you have heard these rubbish dramatic horror stories about treatment

Hope this helps, really don't mean to p!iss anyone off if I have with the above

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat just wanted to pop in to wish you the very best with your IUI as you say it only takes one      

Zuri and ET tomorrow how exciting hope you have lots of books to read, DVD's to watch hun, I totally agree with what you have said about IVF not as bad as we are led to believe, sending you lots of


----------



## Züri

Yes Lou ET tomorrow!! can;t believe its all come round so quick! I got 9 eggs and was delighted because was told i would be lucky to even get 5 before xmas!! i wont know fertilization etc... until tomorrow when i go in, its all done different heer, they freeze them on day 2 at instant fertilization (due to the laws) then they hold 2 or 3 back to progress for EC and they choose the best 2 to put back, they are not allowed to freeze the 3rd because its against the law to freeze embryos that have split into cells. Bit annoying that I wont know today if they have all fertilized but hey ho suppose i just have to go with the flow

How are you getting on Lou, not long to go now I assume?

Do you know what you are having?

x


----------



## Kathryne

thanks Lou   how are you lovely xx

Zuri - Thanks for the advice and you are probably right, all the very best for tomorrow lovely i will be thinking of you.  At least we will be on the dreaded 2ww together


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zuri yes I have been following your progress and was pleased to hear about your 9 eggs   hard that you don't get a call today saying how the 2/3 embryos are doing can you not ring the clinic to find out?

I am fine thanks girls starting to get more tired now, found out I am having a girl, going to call her Georgia unless of course they have got it wrong on the sex front....


----------



## Züri

OOoh lovely Lou, for some reason I thought you'd be having a girl and also it seems to be a girl baby boom, 2 of my friends have just had girls this Jan and 2 friends last year had girls! we're taking over the world


----------



## Leicesterlou

Girls are best!!!!!


----------



## Züri

They are Lou  if I could have a choice i'd choose a girl but to be honest I would be happy with either at this stage  but I would love a little girl

And love the name too x


----------



## Leicesterlou

You will get your little one soon Zuri, I really hope your IVF works hun xxx


----------



## Züri

thanks Lou  x

Sorry for hijacking your IUI thread girls! oops


----------



## Kathryne

not worries Zuri its nice to hear from the oldies


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies - hope you are all doing well.  I finally have 5 mins to pop by & say hi  

Lou - glad all is going well with you - lovely name you have chosen.  Have you decided when you are giving up work yet?

Julie - hi - I hope you are doing well & are all recovered from last year.  I hope your DD is doing ok at school.

Zuri - good luck for tomorrow.

Kat - I really hope that you don't need another go at IUI -   this is the one!

Everyone else - hi.  I think I saw a BFP on here recently ( was it Sammy?) - can't remember who but congratulations!!!  Everyone else - good luck with whatever stage you are at - I hope 2009 brings you all BFPs    - IUI certainly worked for DH & I  

Take care 

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

amandalofi said:


> Lou - glad all is going well with you - lovely name you have chosen. Have you decided when you are giving up work yet?
> 
> Amanda x


Hi Amanda finishing work on 27th March if not before as I have another scan on 16th March to check for placenta previa so may finish then, we will see. Your boys are so lovely love their dark hair...


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Lou - you are finishing work on my birthday


----------



## Leicesterlou

amandalofi said:


> Hi Lou - you are finishing work on my birthday


Really mine is 28th March.... both Aries then hey... So how are the boys, sleeping through yet?


----------



## amandalofi

Yay Aries!

Tuesday was the first night they both slept through    If the don't then they only wake up once so its not too disturbing   Also DH is very good - he feeds one whilst I feed the other.  I can't believe they are 9 weeks old already - it has flown by.

Anyway - I had better go - Felix is waking up & beginning to cry for his milk.

Take care & speak soon  

Amanda


----------



## Leicesterlou

Take care honey and give those boys a kiss from me


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Amanda - Glad you are all OK - the boys look gorgeous xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

afternoon all 
Kat hope u dont need another go this time its your turn to get  
HI Zuri 
Hi Leicesterlou 
Has for me i have an appointment to see my consultant to talk about and put me on the waiting list for IVF still not sure if im ready to do it but i do have a few months to wait in the mean time i go for my 1st acupuncture on monday


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Dona - Thats good news about your appointment and like you said you still have time to think about it.  You will love the acupuncture I have regular reiki sessions and find it really does help


----------



## Dona-Marie

i tried reiki but the lady who does it couldnt do nothing has there was someomne stopping her she started well and asked for help and then all of a sudden an Indain Cheif arrived did something and that was that she said that my ora was way out and then it was back to where it should be and she had hardly touched me and my light was white and silver and so bright not sure what it all means but she reckons that my little indain cheif is to blame sorry if it dont make sense it didnt to me either


----------



## Züri

WTF Dona


----------



## Kathryne

Dona - that make no sense at all - I think maybe she was a little


----------



## Dona-Marie

it made no sense to me i might try someone else the clinic i am going to for my acupunture also does  reiki so i might try again but they also offered me hypnosis as well but i ave to look into that


----------



## Wraakgodin

Kat, sorry it didn’t go perfectly - but as you said, it only takes one!  I am glad you are thinking positively!  I hope it is rewarded soon!  It is great news that it doesn’t count as one of your attempts.

Zuri – I am glad to hear that you are handling IVF well, I hope mine goes just as smoothly!  It will work for you – IT WILL WORK!  Sending you more sprinkles of good luck and fairy dust!

Lou – great name for your little girl!

My Reiki lady refused to treat me when I was undergoing treatment, I kinda lost confidence in it after that.  Perhaps she was more worried that I would blame her if treatment didn't work!  

Dona – that sounds weird!

Lots of love and hugs to everyone!

Sue


----------



## waitingpatiently

Morning Ladies

Kat - Sorry your basting didn't go quite as planned, I'm sure it wil be ok though, it's great they'll let you have another go though.  

Zuri - Completely understand what you mean with regard to having to pay for tretment, we find it so hard each time an IUI attempt fails, because we know we can only afford so many treatments, and each tie we are woring out when we cn afford to pay for the next one.

Dona - Glad your feeling better, hope acupuncture goes well for you  

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AF still hasn't come and all signs she's coming have disappeared, it's so frustrating  

xx


----------



## Züri

Morning girls

Well just got back from transfer and all went well

7 of my 9 eggs were mature and 6 fertilised, they froze 3 yesterday and left 3 to mature, he showed me a picture of the 3, 2 were perfect 4 cell embryos and the other was 4 cells but a bit fragmented so they discarded that one and i now have the other two in place, fingers crossed from here.

My consultant was lovely today, I have come to realise its just his and their practice to not go into details, frustrating but its how it is and if i have to have a next time then i'll understand their protocol more.

He was going through the things i can and can't do etc.. and he said 3 coffees and one good glass of wine a day is ok!!! that surprised us 

So I am feeling very positive but scared, this is the nearest we will ever have got to being pregnant in the nearly 4 years we've been trying! 

Right hubby has told me no sitting at computer and to get on the sofa so i'll be checking back in later on my iphone to see how everyone is

Züri x


----------



## waitingpatiently

Zuri

That is fantastic news, your officially PUPO, sending you and your embryo's lots of  .

xx


----------



## Züri

thanks waiting, nervous and exciting times!!

x


----------



## Guest

Kat - Great news they still went ahead with the iui, like you say it only takes one!!     

Zuri - Got everything crossed for you how exciting!!!!    xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zuri that is fab news hun, rest up now for a few days and let those embies settle in sending you loads of


----------



## nichola81

Hey Ladies

Got what I hope is my final scan at 2pm today, fingers crossed I get injection and have the IUI on monday or tuesday.

I'm on cycle day 19 and at last scan had 1 @ 12 + 2 @ 11, fingers crossed for a growth spurt.... due to pco I also had a few at 10 so hoping they haven't grown on.

Nic x

(ps: how do I add details on the bottom of my sig)


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sue - how are you lovely  

Hi Zuri - I am so pleased that everything went well for you today so i guess we are now on the 2ww together with Gem   

Hi Gembow - How are you lovely, how are you holding up on the 2ww xxx

Lou - Hi hun hope you are OK, thank crunchie its Friday xx

Dona - I hope you are OK lovely got any nice plans this weekend xx

Waitingpatiently - Hi hun how are you xx

Hi Nic - All the very best for today, let us know how you get on.  Regarding your signature if you click on "profile" and look at the heading to your left hand side you will be able to change your signature from there - hope that make sense! xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Kat - I'm fine, a little sad today because it would have been test day, had we been able to go ahead, and getting more and more frustrated with AF not arriving, think I just need to forget about it, it'll arrive when it wants to.

Are you feeling ok after your basting?

Gembow - Hope your ok, and all is going well.

Nic - Hope your scan goes well today x

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Lovely I completely know how you feel and I am sending you lots of big   I   that next time will be your turn xx

I am OK, part of me is staying fairly positive but then a huge part of me is thinking realistically that this one probably will not work.  Never mind at least its Friday x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat have you seen this post http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=173818.0 gives you some hope honey


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Really must be quick as I've been trying to read up on lots of threads and I've lots to get done.

Just wanted to say congrats on being PUPO to Kat & Zuri (apol's if I've missed anyone else) & I really  for fabulous results for you both.  .

Amanda - Lovely to hear from you honey & that things are going well.  The boys look gorgeous & great to hear they are sleeping well.  I don't really post on here anymore, but can't help popping back from time to time.

Lou - Ah, an ickle girly.  I'm biased, but I adore my little girly.  I LOVE the name Georgia.  Hope you have a fab weekend with DH.

Big  to everyone else.

Not much going on here .... well ..... still no sign of my AF & it's about day 39  .  Panicking I'm not peri-menopausal anymore and the blooming menopause has properly started.  Still, I can't change it, so I just have to see what happens.  .

Anyway, love & hugs to you all.
Julie
XXX


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - thanks for the link, give you a little hope   

Hi Julie - Hi lovely I hope AF doesn't mess you around too much - got any nice plans this weekend xx


----------



## Lilly123

Hi all - thought I would join u all...

I did my 1st IUI today so fingers crossed!!  

Good luck to u all!!!

xxxx


----------



## Züri

heyup Lilly nice to see you over here, I am still a straggler on this board from when i did my IUI but the girls are so nice that I like to keep popping back


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lilly - Welcome to this thread, any questions ask away.


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi Lilly

Welcome, glad you decided to come over   this cycle works for you.

xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Kathryne said:


> I am OK, part of me is staying fairly positive but then a huge part of me is thinking realistically that this one probably will not work. Never mind at least its Friday x


Kat - I think your in the right frame of mind, my clinic always say you should be positively optimistic but realistic.

I'm feeling a bit better now, just called the clinic as was worried if AF came tonight I would be too late to start the clomid, but they have reassured me it will be ok.

xx


----------



## Kathryne

thats really good news the sooner she shows up the better  

I'm off to get my hair cut shortly, can't wait its a right mess


----------



## Züri

you now have two Zurichers on your IUI thread, Lilly is more or less my neighbour! lives just up the road


----------



## Lilly123

yup Zuri that is true.... thanks for the warm welcome girls!! Good luck on your journeys!! xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Woo hoo, the witch is here, just about to call the clinic, hopefully can have my baseline this afternoon.

xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Baseline scan booed for Monday morning, starting Clomid then     this cycle goes as planned.

xx


----------



## ClaireyFairy

Waiting - A big Woohoo for you!
Good Luck

x


----------



## waitingpatiently

Thanks ClaireyFairy, your half way today, not long to go now!!


----------



## Kathryne

Waitingpatiently - thats great news  

Hi Claireyfairy - how are you lovely xx

Well I had my hair cut earlier - what a difference I hope to god DH likes it!!!!! I have had it cut into a fairly short bob and also had a fringe (never had one before) feels a little strange


----------



## waitingpatiently

How lovely, a bit of pampering does a girl the world of good  

xx


----------



## Kathryne

my thoughts exactly   but god it does look different really strange having something above my eyebrows


----------



## ClaireyFairy

waiting - Yep only 7 more sleeps but I'm pretty sure that it hasn't worked.

Kat - I'm doing ok and the 2ww is going very quickly as I'm trying to keep myself busy. I'm dreading test day though   I just want to get on with the next cycle now as I'm sure the 1st one wont work and I'm ok with that. Hope hubby likes ur hair, if he's anything like mine he wont even notice!

x


----------



## waitingpatiently

I know, just after I got married 6 1/2 yrs ago, I dramatically decided to have my hair cut short, and I mean short, not a bob, you'll soon get used to it.

Can't believe how excited I am AF came, normally I'm in     

ClaireyFairy - I know how you feel, but you don't know yet sending you some    

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Clairefairy - I also know how you feel but you can't write it off yet     you stil might get that wonderful BFP   

Anyway I'm off lovely ladies hope you all have a fab weekend


----------



## Dona-Marie

have a good weekend Kat
YAY waiting about time she arrived

Just thought i would say hi has i am no longer doing IUI but i will lurk and say hi Good luck to all that r doing IUI   that u all get what u deserve and thats a


----------



## nichola81

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PLEASED......HAD MY FINAL TODAY....

All good got one very good sized follice (19) and a few smaller ones, so got injection home to make me ov, got to do that tomorrow at 4pm, then in on monday @ 8.30am for IUI

OMG I'M SOOOOOOOO EXCITED X


----------



## ❣Audrey

Helllooo ladies! So sorry I have been AWOL this week ! I have been working literally all hours as we had our audit yesterday and me and the manager were determined to get a really good score - so I have literally been doing a minimum of 14 hour days, getting in going to bed for a few hours and going back again!.  Anyway it was so worth it as we got the highest in the region and the 3rd highest score ever - 87%!!!  Downside is now the top bosses want to come visit us on 11th february lol!!!

Anyway quick update on me - I had my interview yesterday and.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
This is the new assistant manager of Loch Fyne Ipswich typing !!!  I am a Manager in Training which the company use the abbreviation of MIT for so DH now calls me mittens lol!


----------



## KittenPaws

Hello lovely ladies, 

I hope some of you still remember me i know i went missing for a long time, lol. Just wanted to pop in whilst i had a minute. For those who dont know yet, i gave birth on the 8th Jan to a beautiful little baby girl. 

I pray you are all doing well whichever stage you are at. Please dont ever give up hope, i nearly did and now i look back and cant believe the long path weve taken, but it is worth it all and id do it all again. I pray for you all. The friends i made here will forever be in my prayers and i wish them every happiness, they know who they are and you ladies got me through the hardest days i can remember. Now im blubbering (hormones!!!)   

Im enjoying every moment of being a mummy even with no sleep she still looks like a little angel at 3am! lol 

Love to you all, hopefully i will pop in from time to time and have a little chat. 

Lots of love
KP


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw that's fantastic news chick! Congratulations xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Hope you've all had lovely weekends.

KP - Just posted on your birth announcement thread, but wanted to say again how lovely it is to hear from you.  Lovely to hear how well it's all going, and you're coping with the sleepless nights well.  I'm not really posting on here much these days either, but can't just forget all the lovely ladies who kept me sane last year.

Love & hugs all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin

Zuri – glad everything went well, nice to hear that your DH is looking after you!  PUPO, PUPO, PUPO!!!!  I am really really really thick, I have just realised where you got your forum name from……!  Didn’t think of it before!  

Nic – good luck for tomorrow!!!  I will be thinking of you and having everything crossed!

Kat – try to think positively hun, it will work, it will work!  I agree with Waitingpatiently, my clinic said the only thing I could do to improve my chances is to think positively!

Julie – how are you feeling these days?  I love your pic, she looks soooo cute!  Sorry to hear that the witch is being a *itch.  

Lilly123 – congrats on having your IUI on Friday!  Welcome to our little group!

waitingpatiently – glad the witch turned up!  Good luck!!!!

ClaireyFairy – sending you lots of hugs and     Don’t give up yet.  

Bee Bee – I have said it on another thread – but big congrats on your new job!  

KittenPaws – what wonderful news, congratulations!!

We have so many people here undergoing treatment at the moment.  I just wanted to send every one of you all the luck in the world!

Other computer has just died, hope we can get the photos back.  DH can’t check his e-mails though. 

Sue


----------



## Züri

Bee congrats on your new job

Nice to hear from you julie

Sue. Can't believe you've only just figured out my user name durrrr 

Hi kat, lilly, gembow, waiting, clairy and anyone else I've missed

Oh and massive congrats kittenpaws 

Z


----------



## Wraakgodin

Zuri, I never said I was intelligent!  

Sue


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies how cold is it today  

Hi Bee - Congratulations on your new job lovely I am over the moon for you, you totally deserve it   
Hi KP - Lovely to hear from you and I am so glad your are enjoying being a mummy  
Hi Julie- How are you lovely, I bet DD is loving this snow xx
Hi Lou - How are you lovely xx
Hi Sue - Hi hun how are you today? did you have a good weekend xx
Hi Gem - How is your 2ww going, hope you are looking after yourself xx
Hi Zuri - How are you doing lovely, hope your 2ww is going OK xx
Hi Nicola - All the very best for today    
Hi Dona - Hi lovely how are you xx

And a MASSIVE hello to anyone I have forgotten hope you are all well.

Well I am OK have absolutely no symptoms good or bad so still trying to think positive   .  

I am only in work for 4 days this week then DH & I are off for 10 whole wonderful days and I cant wait.  Its our 3rd wedding anniversary next week (the day our 2ww finishes  ) We usually go skiing in Feb but this year we are going to save our pennies and go away later in the year.  So we have decided to travel around a little, we are going to York, Cheshire etc so I am really looking forward to it.

Lots of love

kat xxx


----------



## Züri

morning Kat

What a lovely anniversary present that will be!! and sounds like a nice 10 days off you have planned 

enjoy xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Kat, oh I really hope you get your BFP for your anniversary pressie


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Zuri - How are you feeling lovely   how is your 2ww going?xx

Hi Lou - I hope so to it would be amazing xx how are you x


----------



## Züri

Hi Kat, not too bad, hating taking these progesterone pessaries, it makes me miserable (PMT with a vengeance) are you taking progesterone? does it affect you the same? I took it in tablet form after IUI and it did the same then


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Kat I am fine thanks wishing I lived further away from work so I didn't have to be here as then I would be snowed in, how about you have you been taking things easy or just carried on as normal?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Zuri - Oh dear I hope you will feel better soon lovely I have heard those pessaries are not good   I have not had to take them thank god x

Hi Lou - I know what you mean about the snow it took me ages to get to work and they have said its going to get worse this afternoon.  I am feeling OK to be honest trying to keep busy I can't belive its been 6 days since we had treatment.  Hopefully the next week will fly by anf the horrible AF wont turn up


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zuri the pessaries are awful but are helping your embies settle in hun   

Kat, I really hope time flies for you an AF keeps away


----------



## Dona-Marie

hope u girls r ok and enjoying the


----------



## Kathryne

it just started snowing here again xx


----------



## nichola81

hi ladies

i'm not doing very well keeping up with the post etc or reading back but just wanted to say had IUI this morning so now just got the 2ww now.....

omg how will i cope lol x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Kat – some people have syptoms, some people don’t.  Some people have had no symptoms and have gone on to have a BFP (and you will be one of them!)!  Sending you lots and lots of     Have a great time off!  At least it will keep your mind occupied and (hopefully) your 2ww will go quickly!

Zuri – ooh, forgot about those pessaries!  That is the bit I am not looking forward to!  The ones they told me I will have to use I will have to do 3 times a day, which means fitting into a toilet cubicle at work and doing it!!!   

Dona-Marie – no snow here!   

Nic – PUPO PUPO PUPO!!!!  Good luck!!!     

Off to the denist for a filling today, then to visit m-i-l.  Not sure which is worst – lol!   

Sue


----------



## Züri

Sue is your hubby dutch then? or has your mother in law moved out there too?

Yes pessaries are horrid  give me stimming any time 

HI Kat, are you having any twinges yet? I have really sore boobs already which is odd, I get sore boobs before I am due on but only a few days before, but embies only went back in on Friday so seems odd to be getting sore boobs already, also been waking most mornings with period pains, bit worried all the treatment is actually going to bring my period on earlier than usual and thats why i have sore boobs and period pains - i also know this could be a pregnancy sign but feel its too early to be getting sore boobs if it has worked - arghhhhhhh its awful this waiting!!

Hi Nichola - congrats on being PUPO too

morning everyone else  x


----------



## Guest

morning everyone!!!

Brrrrrr its cold, the snow is startiing to look ugly and dirty want it to go now, i feel trapped at home dying to get to the gym but im not risking it.  Af is on her way I just know it, so called the hospital yesterday as we need to have a chat about the next step now after 3 natural cycles nobody ws in so ill try again today, Toby keeps telling me to wait until she shows up but i know she is so no point wasting time.
Hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky for one of you. 
Bee - Fab news on your job hun Congratulations 
KitenPaws - Congrats on your beautiful daughter enjoy every minute 
Kat - Hows the 2ww??  Enjoy yourself on your break sounds fantatsic!
Zuri - Hoping the sore boobs are a good sign  
Nicola - Fingers crossed   
Sue - Hope the dentist went ok!!!  
Hi Dona, Julie, Lou, Claire, WP and everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all hope you are all OK.  I am absolutely snowed in!! no way of even attempting to get to work today.  Never mind got a college assignment to do x

Gembow - I know what you are feeling coz I feel the same but you never know AF may not turn up. Take care and look after yourself  

Zuri - Morning lovely hope you are OK. No, I don't seem to be having any symptoms   don't know if thats good or bad.  but its like Sue said some people do and some don't.  Hopefully the sore (./\.) is a good sign   

Sue - Morning lovely I really hope the dentist wasn't too bad or spending time with your MIL   

Nichola - So glad everything went OK and welcome to the 2ww - take care lovely xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Good Morning Ladies

Hope everyone is well, wasn't logged on yesterday as the office was closed!!!

Gembow - I hope AF doesn't turn up, probably worth discussing next step just in case  

Bee - Congrats on new job xx

Kittenpaws, Congrats on the arrival of your daughter, it gives me some hope that this can work x

Kat - Hope your ok today

Hi to anyone else I've missed off!!

I went for my baseline scan everything is fine, although the clinic was in chaos because of the snow, I was there for 1 1/2, spent 45 mins waiting for my Clomid as there was no pharmacist, anyway started taking Clomid yesterday, go back Monday morning for follicle tracking scan, I think basting will probably be Wednesday.

xx


----------



## nichola81

hi ladies

thanks for all your kinds words, what does  PUPO mean  

nic x


----------



## waitingpatiently

Pregnant until proven otherwise!!!


----------



## ❣Audrey

Morning all! I actually have 3 days off so will be able to catch up with you all! xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Waitinpatiently - great news about your scan being OK, I   that everything will be perfect for Wednesday for you xx

Bee - Morning lovely how are you xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hiya hun - enjoying my rare days off!!!  Been asked to do a photography job at the weekend and now pooping myself as it's my first biggie!!!  Well other than the wedding but this is a corporate one for a big company!!!  How are you sweets? xxx


----------



## Kathryne

I am doing fine thanks lovely - great news about the job this weekend, you'll do just fine.  Will you be popping some of the pics on your website? I would love to see them.


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hopefully I will be able to chick! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Zuri – my DH is Dutch (although he denies it, he thinks he is a species apart!   ).  I remember all this from IUI, having twinges and wondering if it is a sign of AF or a sign of BFP!  It can send you loopy!  You will wake up tomorrow and you will be half way through your 2ww!  Just hang in there, ok?!

Gembow – sending you the huuuuuugest hugs.  I hope AF stays away for you.

Kat – m-i-l is actually ok.  She sees that DH is happy with me and although she had very big reservations at first about us, she keeps telling us how happy she is that we are happy.  DH was very downtrodden and under thumb during his first marriage, so much so that he was a shadow of his former self, m-i-l keeps telling me that she is glad to see her old son back.  DH even gets on better with his mum now.  Dentist wasn’t too bad, I was more scared of the cleaning than the filling!  I saw how much DH bled when he had his teeth cleaned last time, fortunately mine weren’t as bad!  Hope you got a lot of work done.  You can always send some of your snow over here, we haven’t had any (and I can do with having a day snowed in!)

Waiting – I am glad everything is ok.  Good luck (in advance) for next Wednesday!

Bee Bee – you are going to be on FF non stop for 3 days  Good luck with the job at the weekend!  I am sure you will be fine.  Can you let me have the link if you decide to post them?

Love and hugs to everyone else!

Sue


----------



## Guest

grrrrr    she showed up just knew it!! so onto iui 4 i think, need to dicuss this with hospital may just skip it to ivf.  REally hoping that when dh quits work in 2 months we;ll have more time around ov to get on with it instead of waiting till bed time also heard bd'ing in morning is meant to be best    
Sue - monring hun hope your well
Bon - hi hun, photography seems to be going well so pleased for you!
Waiting - Ive been calling my clinic with no luck im hoping they are in today, Hope the clomid works sweetie!!
Kat - did you enjy your day off?? back at work today?? xxxHi everyone else! xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sue - I will hopefully spend as much time as I can lol! Although this morning I have had 2 emails from work already asking me to do stuff!!!

Gem - sorry to hear that af showed up chick - I would try medicated IUI before going on to IVF chick.  It's such a big step to take and in terms of procedures IUI is less invasive.  Hope you are able to talk things over xxx

Think AF is on it's way for me today but that's no surprise as we completely missed the boat again this month due to my being at work xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all hope you are OK  

Gem - So sorry to hear that AF showed up let me know what the hopsital say xx

Bee- I hope AF doesn't show up for you today hun xx hope you are OK x

Sue - I am glad that you and you MIL have a good relationship it really does make a big difference.  I have to be honset my MIL is great and we get on really well - thank god.  Glad to hear the dentist wasn't too bad 

Off to slimming class tonight I hope I have lost a few lbs I have been really good.

Love Kat xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thanks Kat - I think it will though!  Good luck with your class tonight - I am sure you will have lost weight!  I am car shopping today!  DH and I have decided that after 8 years of trying we need to do a few things to enjoy ourselves a bit more and for me to feel less guilty about the whole things so step one is get a fun car again instead of a family wagon!  I get to choose the car as I use it most, however apparently I am NOT allowed an Audi TT boohoo! xxx


----------



## Sal81

Hello Ladies!  

I hope you are all well and are survivng the cold weather.

I haven't been around much lately to post mainly because I've been feeling down and negative (didn't want to pass that on to anyone else!) but I've been trying to keep up with everyone elses news.

I have a question and wonder if anyone can help. I've been reading loads of threads and comments but still don't know what to do! 

It's been 14 days today since I had my IUI. I have been having periody type cramps for a few days now but I haven't had any sign of my period. With both of my previous cycles which were negative I have had some sign of my period coming by now. Also, since Saturday I have been feeling really nauseous which is quite horrible at times (especially in the middle of the night). The nausea hasn't got any better, it's just continuous. My clinic say to test 2 weeks and 2 days after IUI...should I wait until Friday or do you think it's ok to test before then?

After spending most of this 2ww feeling really negative I am now really confused! 

Any help greatly appreciated. 

Love and       to you all xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hi Sal - so lovely to hear from you - sorry you have been feeling low .  I would wait till friday if you can - I know it's not easy but it gives you a better chance of a true result.  Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Sal81

Thanks Bee Bee. I will try. I have never tested before, it's a bit scary!

I bet you're excited about looking for a car. I hope you have fun. Surely with a bit of nagging you could get your TT! I need to replace my car soon, we're started looking but don't have a huge amount of money to spend, it's always nice to have something different though. 

The photography job sounds great, good luck with that. 

Love Sal xx


----------



## Kathryne

Bee - How wonderful getting a new car   especially if you can choose it! do you have anything in mind xx

Sal - Hi hun so sorry to hear you have been feeling down, this whole treatment thing is not so good sometimes is it?    I agree with Bee though - wait til fri lovely give yourself the best possible chance.  I   for a lovely BFP for you xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

I would like an Audi TT but I think I may well have to compromise on that one !!  I definitely want a 2 seater or a convertible xxx


----------



## Kathryne

how fab, my brother has a honda S2000 which is really nice x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Oooh I shall have a look at one! xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hello Ladies

Bee - Enjoy car shopping, how exciting!!

Kat - Hope your well, coping in your 2ww.  

Gembow - Sorry AF arrived, they may do what they did with me and try Clomid, my consultant won't even let me try an assisted cycle until we have ruled out the clomid not working for us, your time will come  

Sal - My clinic also make you wait 16 days post insemination, I would follow their guidance if I were you. xx

Hi Sue - Thanks, hope you are well, and AF hasn't reared her ugly head.

I'm doing ok today, am fed up of snow and ice though, want it all to melt and go away!!

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Waitinpatiently - How are you today lovely not long now til your IUI


----------



## Nicksy

Hi girls, 

Just popped in to say a big HELLOOOO

Kat - I know you are on your 2WW so just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world honey xx

Hi Sal - lovely to hear from you - good luck as well honey. I hope you get a BFP on Friday xx

Hi to everyone else -   to you all

xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi Kat

I'm doing well, IUI hopefully a week today, looking forward to Monday's scan to see what's been growing, just hope there are only one or two this time.

How much longer til test day?

xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

hi Ladies 
thought i would pop in and say Hi to everyone and hope everyone is ok 
*Kat* hope u r not going to crazy
*waiting* good luck for monday

has for me not much to report on this end i am enjoying a few months without the clomid YAY still unsure about IVF though but i am thinking really hard one day i say yes ok lets do it then the next its whats the point IUI didnt work and i know the odds r higher on IVF but i ave one go and one go only then thats it so has u can c i am still not sure

Wishing u all the very best and my thoughts and  r with u all 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy  - How are you lovely?   and many thanks for your well wishes.  I have to be honest I don't feel negative or positive - I know that sounds really strange but I just feel normal, well normal for me anyway     obviously I will be gutted if this doesn't work like the other times but I kinda got the attitude "what will be will be" and there ain't much more I can do xx

Hi Dona - I can fully understand how you feel as if the IUI doesn't work for us I will be in the same boat. Thinking of you lovely as this is not an easy decision for you both to make xx  

Hi Waitinpatiently - All the very best for Monday lovely I am sure everything will be perfect this time xxx  I have one more week left on my 2ww, but going away on Fri so hopefully that will take my mind off things  xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Kat - I think you have just the right attitude, I am hoping to be in the same frame of mind, after the first one I imagined all these twinges and feelings   on the 2nd one I just had a feeling it wouldn't work, this time I kinda think well why wouldn't it work, but if it doesn't we'll take a break then just try again.

Dona - Glad your doing ok, you'll come to the right decision in your own time.  xx

xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Good luck for monday WP!!

Nicksy - lovely to hear from you chick!

Dona-Marie - it is such a hard decision to make - just take time and talk a lot xxx

Kat - I have picked my car I think!!! A mini VW campervan hehe! xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Waitinpatiently - I hope and   that it will work for this time lovely xx

Bee- A mini VW campervan - how wonderful   

Well I'm off to slimming class   I hope to god I have lost a few lb otherwise I'll go crazy   

Speak to you all tomorrow

Lots of love

Kat xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Gembow – awwww hun, I am so sorry to hear that.  Sending you all the love and hugs in the world.

Bee bee – that really annoys me, when you have days off and work contact you!  We have got a family wagon, and it is a constant reminder of why we bought it (instead of a sporty little number!).  DH said the Audi has a really small boot space, but apart from that, it is amazing!  Not a typical man comment, but he said you have to get it in orange, it is by far the best colour to get one in!

Waiting – more good luck for Monday!

Sal – we are all here for each other, no matter what we go through.  When you are feeling down/negative it is compulsory to post and be smothered by cyber hugs!!!  I agree with Bee, it is better to wait for the official test date.  I will have everything crossed for you.

Kat – good luck tonight!

Sue


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello lovely ladies

Just a quick hello from me & wanted to send Sal & Kat lots of  &  for this week.  

Massive  to Gembow - I was so sorry to hear your news.  I would very happily have an AF instead of you this month honey (day 43 I think and still no sign   ).

Lots of love &  to everyone else too.  

Bee-Bee - Oooooo, a new brum-brum.  We used to have a 1972 VW Camper van in purple - loved it!  

 to Nicksy too, lovely to see you posting. 

Julie
XXX


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all - well its like a winter wonderland with me.

Hi Julie - Lovely to hear from you   I wish AF would stop messing you around   she can be so cruel sometimes xx

Hi Bee - How are you today lovely xx

Hi Gem - How are you hun? have you decided what your next plan of action is? xx

Hi Sal - Only one more day to wait lovely hang on in there xxx

Hi Sue - How are you today lovely xx

And a BIG morning to everyone xxx

Well I went to slimming class last night and guess what......I had slimmer of the week (didn't even know they had such a thing  ) I lost 4lb so thats now 8lb in 3 weeks which I am pleased with.

Hope everyone is OK

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Züri

wow! well done Kat, what slimming class are you doing? I soooo need to get back on my diet its gone all to pot and I daren't get on the scales to see how much I have gained since last Nov!!

arghhhh


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Zuri - I am doing the Rosemary Conelly one.  Its really good I go to the slimming class for 30-45 mins then they have a salsacise class straight after.  How are you lovely? how is your 2ww going xx


----------



## Sal81

Morning everyone 

Hope you're all well.

Thanks for all of my lovely, encouraging messages. 

*Kat* well done on your weight loss, I bet you feel proud of yourself 

*Bee Bee* a mini campervan sounds great! We've seen a couple for sale recently and stopped to have a look, Matt would love one! Have fun! 

Hi *Julie*, sorry to hear about your cycle being so unpredictable. 

Hi *Sue*, thanks for your message. Hope you're ok. 

Hello *Nicky*, great to hear from you. Hope you're well. 

Hi *Waitingpatiently*, I'm trying really hard to do just what your name says! Hope you have a good day 

Take care everyone, love Sal xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Sal - Only one more day to go, then you'll know!!

Kat - Well done on the weight loss, I am doing so much running about at work, I think I must have lost a few pounds.  xx

Gembow - Hope your ok today  

Hello anyone I have missed, hope your all doing ok.

I'm fine today, have got some AF type pains on both ovaries, I had this last time I was on clomid hope it's a good sign, and   there aren't too many again, logic however says there should only be one or two half the dosage half the follies  .  I wish my scan was tommorow, so I could see what was going on, day 11 seems quite late as that was the day I was due to have my basting last cycle.  Rant over, sorry!!!!

xx


----------



## Züri

Kat it's going slow....... how are you? are you testing the same day as me next Thurs? have you had any symptoms/twinges? i have sore boobies but think its from the progesterone x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Waitingpatiently - I sometimes think that the wait we have between CD1 and the scan date is worse than the 2ww - its the unknown isn't it.  But I am sure you will be fine and your little follies will be perfect  

Hi Zuri - my OTD is next Tues (that if I make it that far) I have started to get slight AF pains which I have had about this time on my previous IUI's   oh well time will tell xx


----------



## Züri

Kat you make it to Tues with a good result xx


----------



## Kathryne

it would be nice if it does work I have decided 3 will be my new lucky number   as it will be our 3rd Wedding Anniversary, 3rd IUI, and a good old saying 3rd time lucky for a Welsh Man      I   that you will get your BFP to lovely xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

afternoon ladies

thought i would pop in to give u an update on what we ave decided (drum roll please)....................and the News is we ave decided to do our only one go on IVF so its Nottingham Care here we come GOD i hope they r ready for us


----------



## MrsBrown

Hello ladies  

Finally plucking up some courage to post and ask if you would mind if I joined you on here?
My first IUI is to start in two weeks time. Im totally shell shocked to be honest, I really didnt expect to be here as it all seems to be going so fast now. Ironic that it takes forever to get the tests done and then wham! At least thats what it feels like to me.

Im having a very strange day, my mind is all over the place, terrified one minute, estatic the next, and all this before i start Clomid in 2 weeks. I really hope I dont turn into a nutty loon   Reading your posts Im sure will help me through.
Good luck to you all on 2ww and those just about to start the next round xxxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi MrsBrown and welcome, I wouldn't worry too much about the clomid, I am on my 2nd cycle and haven't had any side effects from it, I know what you mean about it happening so quickly I had my 1st consultants appt 1 week after the referral from my GP.

Dona - Glad you've decided to give it a go   it works for you xx

Kat -   you get to test day, have a feeling you will, they say you can't really tell because you get AF pains with BFN & BFP xx


xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Kat – huuuugest congrats on the fantastic weight loss!  (let me know you secret!).  Sending you lots and lots of luck for Tuesday!

Zuri – you are half way through.  Just have to keep hold of your sanity for another 7 days!  Sending more  to you

Sal – hoping and praying for you

Waiting – feel free to have a rant whenever you want!  Really hope that it is a good sign for you.

Dona-Marie – woooohoooooo!  Excellent news!

MrsBrown – welcome!  What you are feeling is totally absolutely normal.  Turning into a nutty loon is compulsory, my problem was I was one already before treatment!  If we can help in any way, please ask.

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Kat - fingers crossed for you chick xxx

Waitingpatiently - thinking of you hun xxx

Donna - good luck hun! xxx

Mrs Brown - I second what Sue has said - including the nut case part lol!!  Good luck and welcome!!

I went to see my Auntie today - you probably remember me mentioning before christmas that she has a brain tumour which is terminal and every day we get is a bonus - was very very sad seeing her but so glad I got to xxx


----------



## Miss_Moneypenny

Another lurker here wanting to join?!

Starting IUI this month. Had my day 12 scan yesterday which showed a dominant 20mm follicle but not had a surge yet   Been advised to take my HCG shot tomorrow morning whether I have a positive OPK or not though, so basting will hopefully be over the weekend.

Looking forward to gossiping with you all

Miss MP
XXXXXXXXX

PS: Mrs Brown - I'm not too far from you - are you having treatment at James Cook?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck Miss Moneypenny!!!!

Sue


----------



## Züri

nice to see a couple of North Easterners - my old neck of the woods


----------



## nichola81

Hey ladies

I'm in my 2ww due to test a week on monday (16th feb) but now i'm worried...

After having IUI the nurse told me to test in 2 weeks and call with result, but last treatment I had to wait 16 days to test, and 
reading all your post you all wait 16 days too.

Now I don't know what to do...

Nic x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Good luck miss moneypenny!!

Nic - I would wait 16 days just to be sure hun xxx


----------



## MrsBrown

Wow, thanks to you all for the wonderful welcome.  
I feel much better today - I was only told the day before yesterday what my treatment plan would be. I've been offered 3 x medicated IUI, then 3 rounds of IVF, all on NHS. I am absolutely delighted, I didnt think for one moment I would be offered this much. Im praying it works  
Its lovely to see some north easterners on here. I looked on the NE board but they seemed to be more Northumberland/Newcastle way. Miss Moneypenny, hello! No, I'm being treated at the University of Hartlepool in the new ARU unit. Its really lovely and the consultant is fantastic. Zuri, which part of the region where you from? I think you are overseas now?


----------



## Züri

I was more in the country Mrs Brown towards the North Yorks border, villages south of yarm

Thats amazing that you get 3 IUI's and 3 IVF's on NHS, maybe I should move back to my parents for a year and see if I can get back in with the NHS!! i had always expected the north east regions to have less money therefore offer less with fertility treatment, i assumed wrong thats fantastic


----------



## ClaireyFairy

Hey Ladies,

Well it was a BFN for me this morning but I feel ok about it as I didn't expect the 1st one to work. Just have to move on to the next cycle. At least I can drink at my sisters hen party tomorrow!

Hope your all well and welcome to the newbies!

xxx   xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

massive massive hugs hun xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

ClaireyFairy - I'm so sorry     xx

Mrs Brown - That's amazing, maybe I should move up North!!! x

Miss MoneyPenny - Welcome x

Nichola - My clinic says 16 days, but the cons has said anywhere between 14-16 days, confusing I know, not that I have ever made it to test day, I would do what they have said.

xx

I'm ok today, pains have gone and feeling fairly optimistic for Monday's scan.


----------



## Sal81

Morning everyone! 

Hope you're all ok. It's very snowy here in Devon.

Sorry about your result this morning *ClaireyFairy* 

Welcome *Mrs Brown * and *Miss Moneypenny * good luck with your treatment     

Well I have some good news....I got a BFP this morning! I can't believe it! That'll explain why I've been feeling so sicky. 

Lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

I did wonder Sal!!!  I thought this could be your lucky go!!!  Massive congratulations hun xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Claireyfairy sorry hun    it does work and will work as you can see it has for others



Sal81  on your


----------



## Züri

Wow Sal congratulations!! Woo Hoo!! so happy for you x


----------



## waitingpatiently

Sal - Congratulations, so pleased for you, hope it works for me too!!!


----------



## ratsy

hi girls im new to this site so hope you dont mind me joining you .im also on my 2ww an its driving me mad .looking for every symptom  this is my 3rd iui  .congaratulations too sal on your bfp xxxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi Ratsy - Welcome, Good luck on your 2ww, I'm hoping to start my 3rd cycle on Wednesday.  When are you due to test?  xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

claireyfairy 
 sal
I wish we got 3 goes on IVF we have only one go i think i will move back up north to my dads 
  everyone


----------



## Sal81

Thanks everyone   

Wishing you all loads of luck with your treatment      

Big hugs 

Sal xxx


----------



## Miss_Moneypenny

Thanks everyone for the welcome

Sal - That's FAB news, you must be on cloud nine!

MrsBrown - I hope we will be offered the same treatment. Currently going privately for IUI because I recently moved to Cleveland from Edinburgh and had to start the treatment process all over again. I can't believe that the new clinic can't continue from where the old clinic left off.

ClairyFairy - well done on being so strong. Enjoy a good drink at your sis's hen party and look forward to the second round working. 

Dona-Marie - postcode lottery for IVF stinks eh?

Zuri - I used to live in Yarm a few years ago and love all the little villages around. My private clinic is in one of those little villages in fact. What has taken you to Europe?

Well I did HCG shot at 7am this morning rather bleary eyed. I think I may have pushed some air in with the HCG which worried me a little but I have done a search for this on the internet and think I will be alright! I'll make sure I do it right next month! Did you all administer your HCG injection yourselves?

Miss MP
XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Züri

Oh where's your clinic moneypenny? I'll PM you my village don;t want to post it as don;t want anyone guessing who I may be if someone local comes on 

We moved to Switzerland 3 years ago for my husbands job

I did my HCG shots myself, well I say 'I' my husband did along with all my other jabs


----------



## nichola81

symptom spotting i know lol, but i've had a cramp feel on my right hand side the last few days.

not like period pains, and no this probely means nothing but my follicies where on right hand side....

pointless post really but hoping this means something lol


----------



## ratsy

hi waitingpatiently my test date is the 18th im so scared as its my last go an ive got to pay then not to bad tho my mum going half or i wouldnt be able to do it .goodluck to you 3weeks will fly by .how many goes have you had ??  and goodluck to nichola too ive been same looking for symptoms ive had week off an i been looking on net bad move . hope everyone ok xxxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies  

Just couldn't bear not to pop back and say  to Sal.  I am so pleased for you honey.   .  Always fab to have positive news about IUI to keep everyone going.  Do hope there will be lots more following you.

Love & hugs
Julie
XX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Evening all!! How is everyone's weekend going? xxx


----------



## Miss_Moneypenny

I've had a bit of a funny weekend. Basted last night at 7pm. Started snowing just as we set off and was worried that we wouldn't get to the clinic in time (I had hubbys sample stuffed down my trousers!) However we got there and everything went smoothly. But on the way back the snow had got so bad that we had to abandon the car and walk 2 miles home!

Advised to have more BMS today which DH was more than happy to oblige to this morning but wasn't too keen again this afternoon. Got the old naughty nurse outfit out though and he soon changed his mind! Thank goodness for Ann Summers eh?  

Miss MP
XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Kathryne

Hi lovely ladies only me!!! I have just popped on my SIL laptop so I will have to be quick   firstly many congratulations to Sal you truly do deserve that BFP hope you have a healthy 9 months lovely xxx

Sorry but i have not been able to catch up on everyones progress but i promise i will do when i get home.  Well I am getting a little nervous now   i have never made it passed CD21 which was Fri so i suppose no news is good news.  Thurs/Fri I felt like AF was coming but thankgod she never showed. But since then i have had no pains and feel fine so who knows guess I'm just gonna enjoy my week off and our 3rd anniversary on Tues.

I hope everyone is OK and so sorry for not personally messaging everyone.

lots of love

Kat xxx


----------



## Bambi79

Hi all

Am new to the site, was recommended by a friend at work and am hoping this will help to keep me sane , am 2 DPO and am due to test on 23 Feb but am already struggling and need distracting!  

K x


----------



## waitingpatiently

Good Morning Ladies

Ratsy - I have had 2 failed IUI's and 1 abandoned, so technically this is my 3rd!!

Kat - Really hope that's a good sign for you, I have everything crossed  

Bambi - Welcome and good luck, we are all here if you need to talk or need advice  

MissMoneypenny - TMI!!!   Glad your basting was ok, sorry you had such a bad journey home though!

BeeBee - Hi, how are things with you?

Well had a pretty uneventful weekend, have my tracking scan later this morning and am really apprehensive in case treatment gets stopped again, desperately trying to be   will update later!!

xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Not good newa for me, I had 5 follies this time, looks like it will be abandoned again, going back for a scan on Wednesday to see if the 3 smaller ones have gone but it's unlikely, not feeling good at all.


----------



## MrsBrown

Waitingpatiently - cant believe you might have to go through all this again, and your Clomid was reduced this month is that right? I can only imagine how frustrating it all is for you, I really hope its good news on Wednesday. I've been given 50mg of Clomid so who knows what's in store for me too.

Fell out with DH this morning, we both had blood appointments and he couldnt make it. Told him if he lets me down over all these IUI appointments I'll never speak to him again. Feel awful now, but Im just so tired sometimes of constantly thinking about babies, cant even plan our holidays this year as everything is on hold, and work is just getting on my nerves. 
Sorry for the rant.

Miss Moneypenny- North Tees Primary Trust has just increased the IVF goes from one to 3, but they have brought the age limit down to 39. Hope we both never get that far but its good to know and I know you're nowhere near the same age as me 

Kat - really hope this is your one! I was hooked on Sammysmile's diary and she was lucky 3rd time round. Really hope you are too   I've blown you some bubbles.

Hope everyone else is all ok xxxx


----------



## Züri

Hi girls

Waiting sorry its looking like things might be canceled hope it can still go ahead - but on a positive note if you ever do have to go down the IVF route you'll know you're a good responder, there are lots of ladies struggling to get 1 folly so with your 5 on a low dosage of clomid it means you'll respond really well with lots of eggies if you do end up having to do IF - but lets hope thats not needed and this cycle can go ahead x

Kat - how's it going? have you had any symptoms? great news that you have now gone several days over your usual AF arriving, think thats great news and sounding promising! I am starting to feel very negative and am quite frankly terrified about Thursday result, feeling this so much more intensely than when i was on the 2WW for IUI!! arghhh

Anyway wishing you lots and lots of luck

hello everyone else, - sorry shouldn't really be on this thread but like to keep popping back to see how the lovely Kat and everyone else is doing

x


----------



## Dona-Marie

oh waiting   not agian mate life is so unfair 
hi zuri i too shouldnt be on here has i am not doing any treatment for a while but i like to hi to all these lovely ladies


----------



## Sammysmiles

[fly]Lurker alert!! [/fly]

Mrs Brown, thank you for reading my diary. I read it myself over the weekend and cried like a baby 

Just popping on to wish Kat and Zuri all the luck in the world! I have everything crossed for both of you 

Waiting,  I bet you are furious but as Zuri says you are a good responder which is great news when having a look at other treatments out there.


----------



## waitingpatiently

Thanks for all your well wishes, I've calmed down a bit now, just can't believe I had half the dosage and ended up with more follies.  I'm not holding my breath for Wed, but hey ho I'll just pick myself up and brush myself down and start again, but may just go back to a natural cycle with no drugs.

Zuri - That's exactly what the clinic said, just can't afford to try IVF at the moment.  Hope you get the result you deserve  

MrsBrown - This is an emotional time, but I'm sure you will be fine, I know exactly how you feel though. xx

xx


----------



## Miss_Moneypenny

Thanks for the info Mrs Brown. Plus another bonus of me moving down here is shorter waiting times for IVF (6-12 months in Cleveland and 3 years in Edinburgh!)

Waitingpatiently - thats odd that a reduced dose has had that effect. Fingers crossed on your next scan that 1/2 follies are way in the lead and the others have reduced.

Zuri - nervous for you hon, keep positive though  

Bambi 79 - welcome. I'm due to test the same time as you!

Kat - sounds promising! Fingers crossed

Miss MP
XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## waitingpatiently

Thanks Miss Moneypenny you are right it is strange they said I am obviously a good responder, good for IVF not so good for IUI, the nurse seemed quite surprised I'd managed to produce so many on such a low dose, anyway fingerw crossed that the 2 dominant ones get bigger and the others get smaller, who knows!!!!!


----------



## Kathryne

Hi lovely ladies how are you xxx

So sorry but I am only popping on quickly again (please don't think bad of me) but we are away and I have quickly pinched my niece's laptop to see how everyone is    

Well  a quick update AF arrived this morning   so as you can imagine I was upset 1st thing but then DH took me to York for the day and bought me a beautiful ring for our anniversary tomorrow so I have to admit that did pop a smile on my face.  I have got to go back to hospital on Mon for a scan and next week all being well it will be our very last IUI before turning to IVF.  At least we have this week off together to enjoy before the manic starts all again next week.

Welcome to all the new ladies I promise I will catch up with everyone soon.

Zuri - how are you hun xxx
Ratsy - Welcome lovely hope you  like this thread - I wouldn't be without it  

Right I'm off to have a glass of well deserved vin rouge    

lots of love everyone

Kat xxx


----------



## Guest

Waiting - sorry to hear its not lookng good sweetie! xxx
Sammy - how you doing any ms yet?? 
Kat - So so sorry af arrived      make its an extra large vino!! xxx


----------



## Züri

just a quickie as on iPhone but just wanted to say so so sorry Kat  thought this was your time. But how lovely of DH to get you a ring. Enjoy your week off - great news you can go straight back and do IUI again xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Sorry Kat, but as usual your fantastic attitude will see you through  

Gembow, MS is starting to wear off a little. Still feel pretty terrible but wouldnt want it any other way like the rest of us. I want every single sympton (and I think I have got them)  

xx


----------



## ratsy

hi girls 

hi miss moneypenny i cant believe you ad to walk 2 miles what you like 

zuri im same as you i dont feel to positive my test date is the 18th av you had any symptoms yet 

hi bambi im new to goodluck with testing 

hi waitingpatiently bet now theyve lowerd the dose you will be fine you wait an see 

big big hugs for kat     

hope you all ok


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a quick one so sorry Kat     but how lovely of DH to buy you that ring


----------



## Züri

it's all over for me as well. Period started this morning and done a negative test


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Zuri I am so sorry honey       Take some time to come to terms with it hun


----------



## waitingpatiently

Kat, Zuri I'm so sorry sending you both lots of


----------



## Guest

Zuri -    So sorry she showed sweetheart xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

Zuri and Kat


----------



## Julie Wilts

Still lurking  .

Just popping in to leave a massive  for Kat & Zuri.... I'm so sorry to hear your news ladies.  

Big  to everyone else.
XXX


----------



## waitingpatiently

Morning ladies, well it wasn't meant to be I now have 6 follies far too many to go ahead with so it's been abandoned again, I feel ok though, had my tears and tantrums on Monday!!

Hope everyone is ok.

xx


----------



## Twinklie

Hi everyone,

I'm new  

I just had my first IUI on Monday (though I suspect I ovulated on Sunday, but the clinic was closed then). I was on Clomid and had two follicles, they grew quickly but my lining was thin when I had my only scan last Wednesday. So all in all I'm not very hopeful.

The actual IUI was horrible, really quite painful - apparently my cervix was "facing sideways" so it was a bit tricky. I also felt quite emotional about the whole thing.

I'm now on progesterone, no side effects yet!


----------



## MrsBrown

Hi Jenn118 and welcome to FF! All the girls on here are great and will answer your concerns and queries Im sure, even if you just need a rant every now and again. Really hope you have that BFP this month. Im all new to this too and not starting for 2 weeks yet so I've got it all to come

Really sorry Kat, Gembow and Zuri that AF showed up.  

Miss Moneypenny - how is your 2WW going?
Waiting - what happens now? Is your Clomid going to be reduced?

I have a couple of questions for you girls if you could help me, all being new and just realising there were some questions I didnt ask  

Clomid - now this is worrying me! I have lost 32lbs in 10 months and now my BMI  is down from 35 to 29, so luckily where wasnt any issues there when it came to qualifying. But Im really worried I might pile it all back on again with this. I've read some horror stories. How did any of you get on with it? Is it really as bad as it sounds?

The injection (Pregnol or something) - does this soley control when you ovulate? Would I ovulate without the injection and they just use this to time it? If it was abandoned for multiple follies (like you Waiting.....) does that mean I should avoid BMS as I could still conceive naturally and end up with quads. EEK!

questions, questions, questions  
xxxxxxx


----------



## moni_81

Hi Jury I am new to this board. When did u have your IVF. Best of luck so that you may get your BFP.


----------



## waitingpatiently

Jenn118 - Welcome, hope everything works out ok for you, I had the same problem with my cervix on my first, but the 2nd was ok.

MrsBrown - Not sure what will happen now, waiting to hear from the consultant, I'll probably go back to doing it naturally i manage to produce 1 good follie without anything was just trying to boost my chances.

To try and assist you with your questions

Clomid - I did not put any weight on, but each person is different, didn't know that was a side effect!!
Pregnyl - Is used to trigger ovulation, they use it so they can be precise on the timing of ovulation.
Muliple follies - We are advised to have protected sex during this time, or we could end up with sextuplets!!!

xx


----------



## Twinklie

Thanks for the welcome!

MrsBrown, I was on 50 mg of Clomid and I didn't have any side effects, apart from possibly some headache. Oh, and maybe some mood swings, though it's hard to tell as I tend to have a lot of them anyway...    

I didn't know that weight gain was a possible side effect either. 

Good luck!


----------



## Miss_Moneypenny

Hi everyone

Mrs Brown: I have managed to lose a stone on clomid and don't ever seem to have had any side effects at all (in fact I seem to go a bit hyper when on clomid as the kids in my class will tell you!)

Waiting: looks like clomid is the wrong drug for you then - have they suggested any alternatives? There are lots of drugs on the market. Its just that clomid is the most common one.

Jenn: welcome to the board - you are only a couple of days after me. Being a private patient I had the luxury of having my IUI at the weekend - the consultant came out to the clinic in his jeans! I didn't experience any pain although I've had constant discomfort since (which is either constipation or effects of IUI!)

Zuri: really, really sorry that this time wasn't for you. Take time to deal with it then come back even stronger for the next go which WILL work next time.

As for me I'm keeping myself busy with work. Made bread with the kids at school today and dreading the parents tomorrow as they all went home covered in flour! Got my IUI bill today too which was only £300 so looking to do 4 rounds before moving onto IVF.

Totally unrelated to TTC but how is the housing market in your areas? I have a house on the market in Edinburgh and don't know whether to leave it on in the hope that the market picks up or just rent it out (I can't bare the thought of people trashing my house though!)

Miss MP
XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## nichola81

well ladies just when i thought 2ww was going to an end (due to test monday) the witch got me tonight  

to say we are gutted is an understatement..... i know we have no right but we had it in our heads it would defo work.

last month i went in on cycle day 3 for a scan which would be saturday but I honestly don't know if I can go ago so soon, I'm
really upset about it

am i right in saying today is classed as cycle day 1, if tho I only have a tiny bit bleeding tonight?

nic x


----------



## Lilly123

hello girls

I am so so sorry Kat and Zuri... thinking of u both.

BFN for me too after 1st IUI... onwards and upwards to next IUI....Next cycle will be the ones!!


xxxx


----------



## nichola81

im confussed................... 

posted last night to say i got my periods (sorry if it's tmi) but only a VERY small amount of blood when i wiped.

i then became a knicker checker and was up down all night, no sign, got up this morning and no sign either.....

what do you ladies think, might just phone clinic first thing


----------



## Züri

Nichola - I would go and have a blood test, on my first IUI cycle i spotted for 4 days from OTD - i went to my doc and got a blood test i eventually got the result 4 days later and it was negative then my period came full flow

I think the progesterone messes your cycle up but it also could be implantation signs, when is your test day? have you been told to do a HPT or to go back to the clinic for a blood test?

Good luck and fingers crossed its implantation bleeding


EDIT: just re read your post - to me it sounds like implantation bleeding if you are not due to test till Monday!! i would do a HPT on Sat or Sun and then test proper on Monday but i think its too early for your period to arrive and sounds like it could be implantation bleeding, - don't give up hope just yet


----------



## nichola81

at my clinic you don't go back for blood test etc you just do a test at home and phone them with result.

i phoned them this morning and they said all i can do is wait till monday to test and keep fingers crossed periods
don't arrive in mean time.

spoke to dh about it last night and he is keen to just start another cycle of iui right away "if" this one doesn't work.

so looks like it's just another waiting game....x


----------



## waitingpatiently

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone is ok today.

Zuri - Hope things go ok at the clinic today.

Lilly - So sorry  ,   the next cycle works for you.

Nichola -   it's an implantation bleed. 

Well, had another chat with the clinic last night, have decided to do another natural IUI this cycle, then we are going to look into IVF, I'm considering egg share but need to find lots out about it.

xx


----------



## Guest

Just popped on as i need to write something before i go mad,  DH sister had her baby this morning and even though im over the moon for her its torn me inside (we have never been close) Toby is so excited but it just makes me feel like more of a failure that i cant get pg.  Im never that down about ttc and getting my af each month never really bothers me but now this has happened it feels like a ton of bricks have landed on me and like im getting the emoton of the pasts years af's turning up in one day! My mum just called too as shes knows im not close to dh sister and said to me lighten up about it all, i slammed the phon down on her and shes emailing me to say sorry, people can just be so insensative, i guess ill have to show my face by tomorrow and meet the new arrival - in the nicest possible way im dreading it! 

Waiting - Hoping the natural cycle is all you need sweetie x

Nichola - Hope af doesnt show x

Im off to down a bottle of red wine  x


----------



## waitingpatiently

Gemow - So sorry hun, I know it's hard but you'll be fine, it's just the initial dealing with it.  It will happen for you I'm sure.  

xx


----------



## Guest

thanks hun, i know its the intial feelings and it will get better, its just hard as toby is soooo close to his family, my mother and father inlaw live a 2 minute walk from ours and SIL lives just down road and they always want to meet up a couple of times a week and i know im not going to feel up to it and dont want to look rude.  Cant wait for treatment to finish so if it does work great, if it doesnt i can start looking into adopting process hate this waiting!!! phew i feel better now     xx


----------



## Züri

Gembow know exactly how you feel -my friend had her baby a few weeks back and not seen her yet - was supposed to go this week but have gone into hiding since getting our negative result.

Don't feel bad i think 99.9% of ladies on here feel the same way - it's tough

x


----------



## Guest

Zuri - its such a rubbish feeling isnt it, you do want to be happy and be excited but it also is such a big fat reminder of what you havent got too.  Thank you for your message feel more human and normal now - xxxxx


----------



## Bambi79

Gembow - I know what you mean!  Since we have been trying it seems everyone we know has had babies and many of them 'accidents', I even went to the hairdressers to cheer myself up when AF arrived after my 3rd IUI and my hairdresser announced she was 4 months pregnant!  I would give anything for that kind of accident!

K x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies how the devil are you all?   

Gembow- Hi hun how are you today?  I completely know how you feel my SIL (to be) is having a baby and my neighbour two doors up (who is a good friend) is also 5 months pg - just seems everyone is pg except little old me! but I am sure it will happen for us....."The best things come to those who wait"  

Hi Zuri - How are you today lovely? how did your appointment go  

And a massive HELLLOOOO to everyone, I am still on my little holiday so quickly popping on to see how everyone is.  Back in work on Monday   but have to be honest this week off was the best thing that could of happened.  It has given DH & I time to talk and sort out what we want to do.  So Monday 09.30 I am going for my scan and hopefully next Wed/Thurs will be our very final IUI.  And if that fails our hospital has already put us on the list for IVF (but I am   that we will not need it)

Anyone got any nice plans this weekend?  We got good friends over for a meal tonight and off to watch the rugby tomorrow "Come on WALES"    

Lots of love

Kat xxx


----------



## Guest

afternoon  

Feeling tons better today, got so much to do for a wedding fair im doing on sunday its keeping my mind of things, my DH has been driving about all day so far giving our leaflets out for the wedding venues and i know he wanted to see his sister and the baby today, ive been dreading it but thought it would be better to see her in a hospital and then i dont have to stay long but toby just called to say hes going now, I hope he makes a decent enough excuse as to why im not there, i feel bad now and i feel like I want to get this part out the way.  I wish i could handle this differently and be ok with it, oh well.

Kat -  a very proactive week it sounds like, glad you enjoyed your week off, Hopefully the ivf wont be needed, enjoy tonight sounds fun and come on WALES tomorrow!!  

Bambi - not what you want to hear to cheer yourself up at the hairdressers!! we WILL get there in the end x


----------



## Züri

Well I am back on the roller coaster again!! start the pill tomorrow for my FET and will have FET around 20th to 27th March!! can;t believe I am going straight back into it again!! but glad i don;t have to wait a month or so

x


----------



## waitingpatiently

Zuri -   it works for you 2nd time around xx

Kat - Glad you had a good week off,   your 4th IUI works out xx

Gembow - Gad your feeling better, good luck with the wedding fayre  

xx


----------



## Lilly123

Hi girls - glad you can start right away Zuri and good luck Kat.... good luck everyone else... 

I am just waiting for AF so I can start Gonalf F now.... hope I can do these injectipns myself.. lol

Take care all

xxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hi ladies!  Sorry I haven't been about - this week has been madness.  I started my manager training so I was in the kitchen at work chefing for the week and then last night I was supposed to be photographer at our valentines night.  It all went to pot and for some reason I ended up doing the managers job while she faffed about and I ended up dealing with complaints too.  Feel like poo today!  Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## nichola81

Hi Ladies

Well my 2ww is up tomorrow, but we couldn't wait and test tonight...and am so pleased to be announcing our  

We are so pleased but petrified too as I am sure you all understand.

I will phone the IUI clinic first thing to arrange early scan etc, and will tell family etc then.

We can't believe our we got our  on our first cycle of IUI.

Lots of love Nichola x


----------



## waitingpatiently

Congratulations Nichola, so pleased for you.


----------



## KMond

Congratulations Nichola that is wonderful news! 

I thought I would join you all on this thread as we areon our 2ww of our 2nd IUI cycle.  We are only on day 7 of the 2ww and was feeling so positive up till now but as I am not feeling anything I am starting to worry that it hasn't worked.  Must try and stay positive though I know.

Anyway I just wanted to drop in and say hello and wish you all the best.


----------



## ❣Audrey

COngratulations Nichola!!! xxx


----------



## MrsBrown

Woo-hoo Nicola!!! Way to go! So very happy for you.

Hello and morning to all. Hope you all had a good weekend and a new hello to KMond, dont lose hope, we are all different and no symptons doesnt mean bad news. Keep your chin up and stay positive  

As for me, Im just waiting for AF to come in around 2 days to start Clomid and begin my first IUI. That is, if she comes, Im hoping I may get lucky and we have some good news ourselves. Been feeling sicky since yesterday but sometimes the witch does that to me so trying very hard to not read anything into it.


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all hope you are OK  

Congratulations Nicola - Hope you have a healthy 9 months   

Hi Bee - How are you lovely hope you are feeling a bit better today xx

Hi Mrs Brown - I   that AF doesn't mess you around and that you will get your BFP soon xxx

Hi KMond - I   that your 2ww goes quick and that you will get your BFP xxx

And morning to everyone xx

Well I went for my CD8 scan this morning and not good news really   there was no follie on the right and only one little one on the left but the nurse noticed a fairly big cyst (4cm) so I have to go back on Wed for another scan.  Don't really know whats going to happen now - have to be honest feeling a little low today just wish a little good luck would come our way


----------



## waitingpatiently

Kat - I'm so sorry hun, hope it's gone by Wed


----------



## Kathryne

thanks lovely have to be honest I don't really know what will happen.

How are you? xx


----------



## Nicksy

Just popped on to give a big hug to Kat   sorry about your scan honey and I am sorry that you are feeling low. 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Twinklie

Hi everyone

Congratulations Nichola! That's really great news.

Just like KMond I'm on day 7 of my 2ww, first IUI attempt though... Just have to wait, I guess. And try to think about something else. If this doesn't work we're going straight to our funded IVF attempts, so fingers crossed.

Kathryne - I hope everything works out and you have a good scan on Wednesday. So stressful all this, isn't it?

Wishing us all a positive week ahead.


----------



## Züri

Kat hope the scan goes ok on Wed - thinking of you


----------



## waitingpatiently

Kathryne said:


> thanks lovely have to be honest I don't really know what will happen.
> 
> How are you? xx


Kat - I'm fine I think, just waiting for AF to come, will be a few weeks yet before we go on to the 3rd and final IUI, I can't do this much longer, so we'll be looking into IVF, I feel a bit like I'm just getting this one out of the way before moving on to the next step. I hope everything works out for you, you are so supportive of everyone on here, you really deserve your long awaited BFP.

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Waitinpatiently - Thanks hun   but like you I do feel like IUI wont work for us.  When I picked up the ovritrelle from the hospital last Fri I spoke to the head nurse there who said she would pop ours names on the list so hopefully we will hear something soon


----------



## waitingpatiently

Kat - That's good, I just wish we could have some of our treatment funded on the NHS but it's not to be, I'm seriously thinking about egg sharing, but there is a lot to think about!!

xx


----------



## Kathryne

thats what I originally set out to do but unfortunatley my FSH was slightly too high   I wonder sometimes if there is any light at the end of this long bloomin tunnel.


----------



## waitingpatiently

I'm sure we'll both get there in the end, it my be worth getting tested again, I understand the FSH can go up and down.

xx


----------



## melbel

Hi

This is my 1st time posting on this thread so hello to everyone ..........

I'm currently in the middle of my 1st IUI and just wondered if anyone could answer a question for me please? I started taking noristerone tabs on CD19 and started burserlin spray on day 21. I am now on CD29 so day 9 of the burserlin spray, when should I expect my lovely A/F to arrive? My cycle has a tendency to be slightly irregular (between 24-31 days), last month and the previous month it was 26 & 27 days so shouldn it have arrived by now?Or does the down regging with burserlin make it delayed? Also my stomach is huge, really bloated and i feel really uncomfortable and like i need to exhale frequently as i feel so full and bloated if that makes sense? Is this normal? 
Sending you all positive vibes and lots of baby dust, thanks for reading 
Mel x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Mel and welcome to this thread.  Sorry but I am not going to be able to help with your question as I have only had natural IUI's but I am sure you will get your question answered by one of the lovely ladies on here    I   that it will be 1st time lucky for you xx


----------



## ratsy

hi kat sorry to hear bout your scan i was thinking bout you today hope all goes well on wed goodluck xxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies  

Hi Ratsy - Thanks lovely, how are you?  

Hope everyone is well today

Lots of love

Kat xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Morning Ladies

Hope everyone is ok today, I'm doing ok feel so much better about going for 3rd attempt hope it's a good sign, only another week or so to wait for AF!!!

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Waitinpatiently - I am so glad to hear you feel so much better I am sure that it will be 3rd time lucky for you lovely    xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi Kat - I really hope so, are you feeling any better today chick? xx


----------



## Kathryne

I am feeling allot better today thanks hun, had a few nightmare last night, just my mind playing horrible tricks on me  .  I will feel a whole lot better after this scan tomorrow. xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Kat -   it goes ok for you, do keep us updated xx


----------



## Kathryne

will do hun xx


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

I was really sorry to hear so much bad news. Here's a big hug for *Kat*  *Zuri*  and *Waitingpatiently* . I really hope you have some good luck very soon   

Congratulations to you Nichola! Hope you're feeling well. 

Welcome to all the new ladies. It's getting busy again on here! Wishing you lots of good luck for your treatment.

Love Sal xxx


----------



## Rex

Hi girls

I'm new.  I'm starting my first medicated IUI in my next cycle (next week) so I thought I would drop in and catch up on things.  

Nicola, congratulations!!!  You give me so much hope, thank you.  

I'm really quite nervous about this and wondered if anyone has any tips.


----------



## MrsBrown

Hi Rex and welcome  

I, like you, am just about to start my treatment. Maybe we could be cycle buddies.
Are you medicated or natural and when do you expect basting to be?

The girls on here are lovely, and its been a real rollercoaster reading some of their stories, but Im full of hope too. Nervous, but vey excited

Lots and lots of luck to you

Kat - really hope your scan goes ok 2moro.


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies   

Sal - Hi hun how are you? hope you are well xx

Rex - Welcome to this thread lovely I am sure you will get all your questions answered on here, everyone truly is a great support  

MrsBrown - Hi lovely how are you today? xx

And morning to everyone hope you are all OK xx

Well I went for my scan this morning and that cyst I had has collapsed which is fab news.  And hiding behind it was a little follie measuring 1.2cm (only little I know but great things come in small packages  ).  I have to go for another scan on Fri and if my little follie has grown we will be having our very last IUI on Monday


----------



## MrsBrown

Awwww Kat, that is fantastic news. I havent a clue how much they grow, but I've got all fingers crossed for you.

Still waiting for AF to arrive. Typical - last 5 cycles have been 26/27 days, now on day 27 with no sign. That clomid box is still winking at me every morning.

Hello you all the other ladies too. Wonder how Miss Moneypenny is getting on? She is nearing the end of her 2WW.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Just popping in to say hello and wish you all tons of luck for the tx's you are about to start, or your 2ww's.  Great news from Nichola .... hopefully she will give you all lots of hope for your tx's.  Kat - so glad to hear the cyst has gone &  the follie gets a big spurt on.

 for you all.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## waitingpatiently

Kat - That's great news, can't believe it has come round so quickly  

Rex - Welcome and good luck with your treatment.

Hope everyone else is ok today.

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Julie - How are you lovely xx

Hi Waitinpatiently - How are you feeling today? xx

MrsBrown - AF never does what you want her to does she   xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi Kat - I'm ok a bit up and down at the moment, one minute I'm really positive and the next really down, I know I just need to wait and see what happens, but I think the last 2 abandoned cycles have really knocked me for six!!!

xx


----------



## Kathryne

its not surprising lovely but I am   that this is your turn and that BPF will come soon xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Thanks Kat, I really hope your right, I think I'll be ok once AF arrives and I can get going again at least during treatment you feel like your doing something, I've got the wrong name 'cause I'm sick of waitingpatiently!!!

xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

hi ladies thought i would pop in pop and wish u all luck on ur next treatments   that u all get  has for me nothing to report TTC natural while we wait for our appointment in April well it didnt work this month and i knew it wouldnt has it hasnt worked for the last 5yrs


----------



## ClaireyFairy

Hey Ladies,

I'm back! Another IUI rollercoaster for me! I had my cd11 scan today and it didn't go very well, I have loads of follies but they're all really small so going back for another scan on Monday (cd16). Im hoping for some good follies on Monday but also worried that it might be too late as I had last months insemination on cd16.

Hi to Kat, Donna & waiting and all the newbies.

xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is well this morning

Claireyfairy - Good to see you back, hope your follies grow for you for Monday, I wouldn't worry too much about the timings both of mine have been at different times.  

Kat - How are you today? x

MrsBrown - Hope AF arrives soon for you x

Dona - Hi hun, how are you? x

Hello to anyone I have missed.

Only 8 days to go until AF arrives, really looking forward to moving on to my final IUI

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies xxx

Hi Dona - Sorry to hear AF showed up this month, but on a good note April really is not that long away now, I can't believe its the end of Feb next week  

Hi ClaireyFairy - I wish you all the luck in the world for your scan on Monday and I   that your little follies will grow.  I have my scan tomorrow and i am hoping and   that my little one has grown xx

Hi Waitingpatiently - Morning lovely how are you feeling today only 8 more sleeps   

Lots of love to everyone else hope you are OK

Love Kat xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi Kat - I'm ok today, just looking forward to Af coming ?!?!  , so I can get going again, can't believe I haven't had treatment since Dec.

xx


----------



## Kathryne

I am sure everything will be just perfect this time and that BFP will be just around the corner xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Thanks Kat - here's hoping, good luck with your scan tommorow, will keep everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Miss_Moneypenny

Hi girls

Just checking in to see how everyone is! I started spotting 8dpo this cycle which took me by surprise! At first I got excited and thought it was an implantation bleed but then it has continued over the last few days so AF is just around the corner. However it was my husband's oilrig that the helicopter that crashed was going to last night. He wasn't on the helicopter but was due to travel back on it once it had dropped the men off so he is a bit freaked out about the whole thing! Makes you put things in perspective a bit which is why I feel ok about having a BFN this month! Onwards and upwards!

Miss MP
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178658.0

Happy Chatting

Em


----------

